# [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2009)

*[HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

HowTo und Sammelthread
Eine Gemeinschafts Produktion von ruyven_macaran und RuneDRS​
Inhalt
*
1. Vorwort und Grundsätzliches

2. Vorteile und Nachteile

3. Auftragen

4. Entfernen

5. Bilder

6. Häufig gestellte Fragen

7. Versionshistory​*

*1. Vorwort und Grundsätzliches*

In diesem HowTo und Sammelthread soll es vorrangig darum gehen euch die Vor- und Nachteile von Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmitteln zu erleutern und unbegründeten Ängsten vorzubeugen.

Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel sind Legierungen, überwiegend aus Gallium und Indium (ähnlich, aber nicht identisch zu Galinstan). Diese weisen keine oder nur geringe Toxidität auf, bilden keine Dämpfe und werden nicht über die Haut aufgenommen. Im Gegensatz zum bekannten flüssigen Element Quecksilber ist ihre sachgemäße Verwendung also unbedenklich. Gegenüber herkömmlichen Wärmeleitpasten, die meist aus Metalloxidpartikeln in einer flüssigen Trägersubstanz bestehen, bietet es eine Reihe von zum Teil sehr attraktiven Besonderheiten.

Dank dem Verzicht auf ein schlecht leitendes Trägermittel bietet es eine bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als herkömmliche Wärmeleitpaste (40-80 W/m*K laut Hersteller, verglichen mit 10-15 W/m*K für viele Pasten), und es kann nicht mehr austrocknen. Der Verzicht auf Partikel ermöglicht eine perfekte Anpassung an mikroskopische Unebenheiten in Heatspreader beziehungsweise Kühlerboden und extrem dünne Schichten. (Nicht vergessen: Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von massivem Kupfer erreicht bis zu 400 W/m*K und der direkte Kontakt zwischen Kühlermaterial und Heatspreader an möglichst vielen Stellen ist somit oberstes Ziel)

Der Temperaturvorteil liegt zwischen 1 und 10 Grad, je nach Verlustleistung und zum Vergleich herangezogener Wärmeleitpaste(WLP). Im Vergleich zu guten Silikon-/Silberpasten werden auf Highend-CPUS typischerweise 2-4 Grad erzielt. Auf GPUs, deren höhere Verlustleistungen ohne Heatspreader auf geringerer Fläche abgeleitet werden müssen, ist der Einfluss der Wärmeleitpaste entsprechend größer.

Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel sind für jeden Kühler mit Kupferboden geeigent, insbesondere vernickelte Kühler sind problemlos. Hardwareseitig sind sowohl Heatspreader (vernickeltes Kupfer) als auch nacktes Silizium unbedenklich. Nicht eingesetzt werden darf Flüssigmetall dagegen in Verbindung mit Aluminium. Während es (quasi?) keine Kühler mit Aluminiumboden mehr am Markt gibt, ist dies für eine Heatpipe-Direct-Touch-Kühler von Bedeutung, bei denen die Halterung zwischen den Heatpipes in die Nähe der CPU kommt. _(Auswirkungen auf einen Aluminiumkühler: Siehe rechts, Klick für groß_



*2. Vorteile und Nachteile*

Vorteile:
- höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit -> verbesserte Kühlleistung
- keine Alterung, kein Erneuern
- sehr dünne Schichten möglich -> geringe Mengen reichen für viele Anwendungen; verbesserte Kühlleistung
- kein Eintrocknen -> keine aufwendige Reinigung von Komponenten, die sowieso wieder eingebaut werden


Nachteile:
- legiert mit Kuperoberflächen*) -> aufwendige Entfernung bei Wechsel des Wärmeleitmittels
- greift Aluminium an und löst dieses auf
- elektrisch leitfähig; Spritzer beim Auftragen stellen eine große Gefahr für umliegende Hardware da
- Auftragen und Entfernen zum Teil zeitaufwendig


*): Flüssigmetall wandert in das Kupfer ein, umgekehrt können Kupferatome in das Flüssigmetall einwandern. Das Ergebniss weißt weiterhin eine sehr hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeit auf, ist aber bei Raumtemperatur fest und als grauer "Belag" auf Kupferoberflächen sichtbar, der nur durch starke Erhitzung (>>100°C) oder schleifen entfernt werden kann (wobei feine Schleifmittel und geringer Abtrag ausreichen) Wird sowieso wieder Flüssigmetall eingesetzt, kann die Legierung am Kühler verbleiben - eine identische Schicht würde sich sowieso wieder ausbildern.
Mit vernickelten Oberflächen -z.B. Heatspreadern- findet kein Austausch statt, mit blankem Silizium auch nicht. Aufgrund der sehr genauen Einpassung etwaiger verfestigter Schichten kann trotzdem ein gewisser Kraftaufwand zu Abnahme des Kühlers nötig sein.
Bei einer Kombination von Kühlern mit blankem Kupferboden und CPUs mit geschliffenem Heatspreader besteht theoretisch die Gefahr des Verschweißens. Hier bildet sich von beiden Seiten her in dem ursprünglich flüssigem Metall die feste Legierung aus.



*3. Auftragen*

Das Auftragen von Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmitteln ist eine Herausforderung für sich. Insbesondere vernickelte Oberflächen (Heatspreader) werden nur äußerst schlecht benetzt. In Kombination mit der hohen Oberflächenspannung führt dies dazu, dass das Flüssigmetall große Kugeln/Tropfen auf der Oberfläche bildet und sich selbst von einmal bedeckten Flächen wieder zurückziehen kann. Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra ist hiervon übrigens nicht ausgenommen. Die Rezeptur wurde zwar gegenüber anderen Produkten deutlich verbessert, aber das Auftrage ist weiterhin zeitaufwendiger, als bei nahezu allen herkömmlichen Pasten.
Bilder im Internet sind ein deutlicher Beleg dafür, dass viele Anweder dieses Verhalten durch viel zu viel Flüssigmetall ausgleichen. Dies ist zwar ungefährlich, da die hohe Oberflächenspannung umgekehrt auch dafür sorgt, dass seitlich herausgedrücktes Metall als stabiler Tropfen am Kühlerboden verbleibt, aber es ist eine Verschwendung von Material.
Bei den üblicherweise verwendeten Spritzen mit 30 Einheiten (bei 1 g Packungen typischerweise zur Hälfte gefüllt) reicht bereits eine derartige Einheit auch für große Heatspreader (So1366) aus! Hinzu kommt eine gewisse Menge, die vom Pinsel aufgenommen wird - je nach Pinsel weitere 1-3 Einheiten, also mehr, als für die CPU selbst benötigt wird. Tipp: Flüssigmetall trocknet nicht ein und durchdringt, aufgrund der hohen Oberflächenspannung, auch kein Küchenpapier oder ähnliches. Man kann den Pinsel also bis zum nächsten Einsatz einwickeln, ohne ihn zu reinigen.


Die komplizierte Methode _by RuneDRS_

Arbeitsmaterial

- Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel
- Normale Wärmeleitpaste
- eine Nadel
- Küchenpapier/Küchentuch
- Brennspiritus/Medizinischer Alkohol(99%)
- Schleifpad aus dem Lieferumfang
- Zahnstocher/Wattestäbchen/Pinsel

Vorgehensweise:

Um unsere Resourcen zu schonen brauchen wir eine vernünftige Lage des Prozessors. Ich sage es gleich was ich mache ist nicht Konventionell aber einfach. Wenn man das Metall versucht auf dem Prozessor aufzutragen kann es einen die Nerven Rauben, immer wieder wird der Film zerstört. Der Hersteller empfiehlt auch des Flüssigmetall auf den Kühler aufzutragen.

Als erstes normale WLP auf CPU auftragen und wie üblich verteilen. Kühler kurz befästigen und wieder abnehmen. Den Abdruck mit einer Nadel leicht umritzen. CPU und Kühler mit Alkohol oder Spiritus reinigen, um fettige Rückstände zu entfernen. Auf den Kühler einen kleinen Tropfen Metall geben und mit dem Wattestäbchen oder einem Zahnstocher im markierten Feld verteilen. Kühler normal befestigen.

Beim Auftragen auf Kupfer mittels Wattestäbchen kann ein hoher Anpressdruck (ein Quietschen ist zu hören) die Benetzung verbessern. Allgemein ist beim Einsatz von Wattestäbchen auf sich lösende Fusseln zu achten. Diese müssen anschließend mit einer Pinzette entfertn werden.


Die konventionelle Methode _by ruyven_macaran and others_

Arbeitsmaterial

- Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel
- Brennspiritus/Alkohol zur Reinigung
- Küchenpapier (oder fusselfreie Alternative)
- Pinsel (Haarpinsel sind prinzipiell besser, aber lange Haare sind nicht zu empfehlen)

Das Flüssigmetall wird mit einem Wattestäbchen oder einem feinen Pinsel auf einer gründlich mit Alkohol/Spiritus entfetteten CPU/GPU verteilt. Gerade beim erstmaligen Auftragen auf vernickelten Oberflächen (Heatspreadern) kann dieses Vorgehen einiges an Geduld erfordern. Viele Bewegungen, die die Fläche nur wenig auf unbedeckte Bereich ausdehnen, sind auf Heatspreadern meist wirkungsvoller, als starkes Aufdrücken. Zu schnelle Bewegungen können zu feinen Spritzern in der Umgebung führen - Geduld ist gefragt. Besonders bei GPUs ist große Vorsicht geboten, denn Flüssigmetall ist auch ein sehr guter elektrischer Leiter und die Reinigungsprobleme (s.u.) betreffen auch PCBs. Gerät Flüssigmetall unter BGA-Komponenten (z.B. RAM) einer Grafikkarte, ist diese kaum noch zu retten. CPUs sollten vor dem Einsetzen ins Mainboard bearbeitet werden, um derartige Probleme zu vermeiden.



*4. Entfernen*

Arbeitsmaterial:

- Brennspiritus oder Medizinischer Alkohol(99%)
- Küchentücher/Küchenpapier
- ggf. Zahnstocher/Plastikkarte/...
- ggf. Schleifpad aus dem Lieferumfang (Coollaboratory Ultra) oder feines Schleifpapier (1000er Körnung oder feiner für das Finish) aus dem Baumarkt

Vorgehensweise Silizium/Nickel

Flüssiges Metall abwischen. Hierfür sind in der Regel viele Wischvorgänge nötig, denn Flüssigmetall dringt nicht in das Papier ein (siehe oben), wie das Trägermedium herkömmlicher Pasten, und dementsprechend bleibt jedesmal nur ein kleiner Teil an der Oberfläche des Küchenpapiers hängen. Hat man soviel Flüssigmetall entfernt, dass kein metallischer Glanz mehr zu sehen ist, bleibt typischerweise der Eindruck eines schwarzen Belages.
Hierbei handelt es sich vermutlich um feinst verteilte Flüssigmetallreste in den Oberflächeunebenheiten. Sie können in der Regel nahezu vollständig durch polieren mit einfachem Papier entfernt werden, die Verwendung Alkohol beschleunigt den Vorgang ein bißchen. (Aber nicht in gleichem Maße, wie beim Entfernen herkömmlicher Pasten - Flüssigmetall lässt sich nunmal nicht einfach auflösen.)
Der Zeitaufwand hierfür kann beträchtlich sein (15 Minuten und mehr), alternativ kann die untere Methode für restlose Entfernung angewandt werden.

Vorgehensweise Kupfer

Grundreinigung wie oben. Zusätzlich zum schwarzen Belag bleiben oft Klumpen des verhärteten Flüssigmetalls hängen. Bei soliden Kupferkühlern kann man versuchen, diese durch starke Erwärmung zu verflüssigen (Bügeleisen, etc. - auf Verschmutzung der Wärmequelle durch Flüssigmetall achten, z.B. ausreichend hitzefesten Lappen dazwischen legen), alternativ macht man sich deren meist geringe Härte zu nutzen: Ein weicher Gegenstand (Holz, Plastik) reicht zum Abkratzen oftmals aus, fügt dem Kupfer aber keinen/kaum Schaden zu.
Hat man alles Flüssigmetall von der Oberfläche entfernt, bleibt die Spur des in den Kühlerboden eingedrungenen Flüssigmetalls. Wie bereits erwähnt, muss dieser graue "Belag" nicht entfernt werden, wenn erneut Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel eingesetzt werden soll. Er würde sich sowieso wieder ausbilden. Ist eine vollständige Entfernung gewünscht, muss die komplette betroffen Schicht abgeschliffen werden.
Das Vorgehen ist vergleichbar mit dem Abschleifen eines Heatspreaders. In der Regel sollte nur wenig Materialabtrag und somit keine groben Schleifmittel nötig sein. Nassschleifen wird empfohlen.



*5. Bilder*

_gibts im Moment keine weiteren_


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Februar 2009)

*[HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

_bilder von RuneDRS_


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall WLP*

*6. Häufiggestellte Fragen/Vorurteile erläutert!*

a) Ich habe gehört das Metall verbindet CPU und Kühler mit einander, stimmt das?

Nein, wenn man das Flüssigmetall ordnungsgemäß und bestimmungsgemäß anwendet kann nichts passieren. Es verhält sich genauso wie normale Wärmeleitpaste. Wenn man es in Verbindung mit einem geschliffenen CPU und Kupferkühler gibt kann es vorkommen das beides "verschweisst". Auf beiden Kupferoberflächen wird eine dünne Metallschicht gebildet, die sich unter Umständen verbinden kann.

b) Das Metall bekommt man nie wieder ab und es schadet den Temperaturen.

Wie man es super einfach abbekommt sieht man im oben im HowTo. Das es den Temperaturen schaden soll ist nicht bekannt. Man sollte es aber entfernen sobald man "Herkömmliche" Wärmeleitpaste benutzt, da diese meist auf Silikonbasis ist.

*7. Versionshistory*
25.2.09. 07:15 Uhr Vers. 0.0815 online(by RuneDRS)
27.2.09. 10:20 Uhr Vers. 0.5 online(by RuneDRS)
28.3.09. 15:40 Uhr Vers. 0.7 online(by ruyven_macaran)
29.3.09. 12:15 Uhr Vers. 0.8 online(by RuneDRS)
13.5.09. 16:00 Uhr Vers. 0.81 online(by ruyven_macaran)
25.1.12. 18:45 Uhr Vers. 1.0 online (by ruyven_macaran)


----------



## Shibi (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich würde sie zwar nie verwenden, aber bin trotzdem gespannt. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nickles (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Bin gespannt 

Obwohl,wär mir persönlich auch zu gefährlich!


----------



## Oliver (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Wer nicht ständig Kühler oder CPUs/Grafikkarten tauscht und keine Angst vor Garantieverlust hat, der ist mit Flüssigmetall bestens bedient. Ich verwende es, wo ich nur kann, weil die Temperaturen damit einfach göttlich sind


----------



## exa (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

mag sein, aber ehrlich: wer hier bastelt nicht gerne mal am pc, und tauscht kühler oder cpu bevor der nächste pc kommt

und die es nicht tun fürchten den garantieverlust

bleiben noch ca 5 %, für die das ganze gut ist, dann doch lieber nen stärkeren kühler...

allein der gedanke das man den kühler von cpu abdrehen muss... und vorher einbrennen brrrr


----------



## Oliver (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Muss man nur bei den Pads, nicht bei der Paste 

Man kann auch beliebig die Kühler tauschen, muss diese unter Umständen nur wieder polieren oder gar schleifen, was mit etwas Arbeit verbunden ist.

Nen särkeren Kühlere, nene, wenn dann den stärksten und trotzdem Flüssigmetall. Wenn schon, dann richtig..


----------



## leorphee (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

ich will es auch wissen danke für deine Bemühungen.
Wie weit muss man den gehen beim einbrennen? habe gelesen das die Intel Empfehlung nicht reicht, und man über 80° hoch muss und wie lange? will bei meinen bestellten Q9650 mit dem EKL Groß Clockner BE versehen und überlege ob ich nun das dazugehörige Cool Laboratory Liquid Metal_Pad_ nehme oder doch die MX-2.

@ PCGH Oliver evtl darf ich dich ja da noch mal Fragen?


----------



## Oliver (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Das Pad hatte ich noch nicht, glaube aber was von 55 Grad heatspreader-Temperatur gelesen zu haben, was natürlich für den CPU-Die eine viel höhere Temperatur bedeutet, weil durch den Kühler ein Großteil der Wärme abgeleitet wird. 

Ich kann nur von Liquid Metal (das in der Spritze) reden und das finde ich super. Beim Auftragen muss man zwar vorsichtig sein, aber die Resultate sprechen für sich.


----------



## exa (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Nen särkeren Kühlere, nene, wenn dann den stärksten und trotzdem Flüssigmetall. Wenn schon, dann richtig..



jaja, da kommt wieder der mr. extreme zum vorschein^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich hab was von 65° beim Pad gehört - und fast 3 stellige Werte laut Coretemp.
Wenn man noch den hohen Preis für das Pad bedenkt (das zudem ein einweg-Produkt ist), kann ich mich Olli nur anschließen:
Flüssig oder halt doch MX2.

@Olli:
Da du es häufiger nutzt, hast du irgendwas bemerkt, was Einfluss auf das Auftrageverhalten hat?
Ich hab gestern meine Wakü wieder in Betrieb genommen und fast ne dreiviertel Stunde gebraucht, bis der olle E5300 richtig bedeckt war. Pinseltechnik war letztlich "möglichst viele schnelle Striche", was auch noch zu vielen feinsten Spritzern im Umfeld führte. (An der Stelle die Anmerkung: Der So775 IHS nervt)
Hatte die CPU aber eigentlich ordentlich gereinigt und auf meinem alten P4 gabs solche Probleme auch nie...

Ach ja: Hier noch mein alter Thread zum Thema
Community - Foren - os-informer.de

Gilt fast alles noch immer. Nur beim letzten Ausbau hatte ich auch leichte Rückstände auf Silizium und vernickelten Oberflächen - aber nach fast 2 Jahren Betrieb. Ließen sich aber mit ein bißchen Arbeit quasi vollständig abschaben bzw. -wischen. Nur von der Beschriftung des P4 ist kaum was übrig geblieben - nur noch im Gegenlicht lesbar


----------



## leorphee (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

na, das Pad liegt beim Lüfter bei und die MX-2 habe ich mir kürzlich besorgt, für den Fall des Falles...
Nun ja wenn ihr alle so überzeugt seid, werde ich wohl auf alt bewerten zurückgreifen und die MX-2 nehmen. 
Danke


----------



## Thornscape (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich habe grade erst heute mein Mainboard gewechselt und war daher gezwungen, den Kühler mal wieder zu entfernen. Zuvor hat auch das Flüssigmetall (aus der Spritze) für den passenden Wärmeübergang gesorgt.

Fest waren Kühler und CPU auf jeden Fall verbunden, ich musste schon ein wenig gezielte Muskelkraft aufwenden, damit ich den Kühler letztlich abbekommen habe. Ich kann die Meinung, dass man danach wieder abschleifen muss nur unterstützen, die Reste sind metallisch fest mit IHS oder Kupferkühlerboden verbunden.

Bei wem IHS und Kühler sowieso geschliffen sind (wie bei mir ), sollte das kein großes Problem darstellen, es ist nur mit ein wenig Arbeit verbunden...


----------



## Gast3737 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

so das erste Update wird die Tage folgen..mein Video Teil 2 ist fertig, Video Teil 1 kann ich nicht drehen..mein Metall ist alle, muss ich erstmal neu bestellen*megaärger*
Bilder und Anleitung wird dann in Beta1 die nächsten 48h folgen..


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Vers. o.5 online...es geht dann weiter wenn mein neues Metall da ist..


----------



## Oliver (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da du es häufiger nutzt, hast du irgendwas bemerkt, was Einfluss auf das Auftrageverhalten hat?
> Ich hab gestern meine Wakü wieder in Betrieb genommen und fast ne dreiviertel Stunde gebraucht, bis der olle E5300 richtig bedeckt war. Pinseltechnik war letztlich "möglichst viele schnelle Striche", was auch noch zu vielen feinsten Spritzern im Umfeld führte. (An der Stelle die Anmerkung: Der So775 IHS nervt)
> Hatte die CPU aber eigentlich ordentlich gereinigt und auf meinem alten P4 gabs solche Probleme auch nie...



Ich benutze zum Auftragen ein Wattestäbchen. Damit funktioniert es eigentlich ganz gut, aber es dauert eine Weile, Geduld sollte man schon haben. Ich bin immer ziemlich penibel, entferne die Rückstände, Schleife/Poliere CPU und Kühler und reinige alles anschließend mit Arctic Clean. Das Auftragen funktioniert somit eigentlich immer gleich gut/schlecht, wie man es nehmen will.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Schön das du ein How-to dazu schreibst 
Hab mich auch schon für Flüssigmetall WLP interessiert, aber ich gehöre eindeutig zu denen die Panik haben ihre Hardware zu grillen -.-^^

Vielleicht werd ichs dann doch mal an meinem zweiten Rechner Probieren


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

um die Panik zu lösen mache ich es ja...

@Olli ich nehme auch ein Wattestäbchen mache es aber wie oben gesagt anders..


----------



## Sp3cht (11. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich habe meinem ph II 940 nun auch die Liquid pro "paste" gegönnt

Habe beim 1ten versuch die paste falsch aufgetragen, weil ich keinen plan davon hatte, Temperaturen waren zwar okay... aber es soll ja eigentlich alles ordentlich sein.

Drum nahm ich den kühler ab und reinigte die cpu & meinen Großclockner BE mit einigen taschentüchern und nagellackentferner ^^

Die temperaturen sind echt der hammer.... wenn man bedenkt dass normale wärmeleitpasten unter anderem die mx 2 ne wärmeleitfähigkeit von 9 besitzen.... besitzt die liquid pro ne wärmeleitfähigkeit von ~ 81. Auf der coolaboratory seite kann man sich alles genauer entnemen.

Einen kleinen perl tropfen in die mitte der cpu "spritzen" (vorsicht nicht zu viel) und dann einfach von innen nach außen verteilen... vorsicht dass ihr nirgends hinspritzt, da das zeug ja bekanntlich stromleitend ist.

Die gesamte cpu oberfläche muss danach verspiegelt sein.... es dürfen keine perlen mehr oben sein. 

Kühler drauf, aber vorsichtig, damit ihr das flüssigmetall nicht "verschiebt" kann leicht passieren dass es dann auf die leiterbahnen "fließt".

Wenn man aufpasst, passiert da garnichts jeder kann da zugreifen, denn es wird euch die cpu danken 

Zu den PADS .... finger weg.... das ist voll der kack, denn bei mir schmilzte es nicht mal trotz einigen burnin's 

Drum nehmt euch die liquid pro. 

Meiner meinung nach ist die liquid pro viel viel viel einfacher zum auftragen und in der handhabung wie die AS5 oder mx2 !


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Warum so kompliziert? 

Artic Silver 5 --> auf die CPU verteilen (mit Finger oder Karte oder was auch immer) und kühler druff. 

Handhabung wie jede andere Paste auch. Das mit dem Aufpassen nimmt man auch zu ernst, oder verteilt ihr eure NICHT-metall-paste überall aufm Board?


----------



## Gast3737 (11. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Warum so kompliziert?
> 
> Artic Silver 5 --> auf die CPU verteilen (mit Finger oder Karte oder was auch immer) und kühler druff.
> 
> Handhabung wie jede andere Paste auch. Das mit dem Aufpassen nimmt man auch zu ernst, oder verteilt ihr eure NICHT-metall-paste überall aufm Board?


du bist ja auch ne Weichwurst, Flüssigmetall ist das Kühlmittel für Männer und Extrem-User die vernünftige Temps haben wollen.. da bist du hier falsch um deine Meinung zu sagen..

An alle Flüssigmetallfans:
Übrigens mein Video wird dann auch bald gedreht und dann die Endgültige Version des HowTo fertiggestellt..


----------



## Klutten (11. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> du bist ja auch ne Weichwurst, Flüssigmetall ist das Kühlmittel für Männer und Extrem-User die vernünftige Temps haben wollen.



Klingt ein wenig nach Tim Taylor. Harrharrharr - männermäßig halt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> du bist ja auch ne Weichwurst, Flüssigmetall ist das Kühlmittel für Männer und Extrem-User die vernünftige Temps haben wollen.. da bist du hier falsch um deine Meinung zu sagen..
> 
> An alle Flüssigmetallfans:
> Übrigens mein Video wird dann auch bald gedreht und dann die Endgültige Version des HowTo fertiggestellt..



Artic Silver ist doch leitend, oder ist "Flüssigmetall" jetzt noch was anderes?


----------



## Gast3737 (11. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> ... oder ist "Flüssigmetall" jetzt noch was anderes?


das sollte auch der letzte Wissen...Flüssigmetall besteht zu 100 % aus Metall! Es ist elektrisch Leitend und hat eine unendliche Lebensdauer, da kann keine normale WLP mithalten, die ist Kinderkram..

PS: hoffe ich habe dich nicht geärgert..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> das sollte auch der letzte Wissen...Flüssigmetall besteht zu 100 % aus Metall! Es ist elektrisch Leitend und hat eine unendliche Lebensdauer, da kann keine normale WLP mithalten, die ist Kinderkram..
> 
> PS: hoffe ich habe dich nicht geärgert..



Wirklich soviel unterschied zu der Artic Silver?   

Wie teuer ist Flüüsigmetall?


----------



## Gast3737 (11. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

der Unterschied ist nochmal ca. 3-5 Grad je nach Bedingung. Habe hier eine MX-2 liegen die wird für den Vergleich herhalten müssen...Flüssigmetall kostet bei Caseking z. B. 7,90 €


----------



## Sp3cht (12. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Und mit dem Flüssigmetall kommt man zudem sehr lange aus  also mit 1g flüssigmetall, komme ich länger aus als mit 1 tube AS5

Übrigens... ich überlege meine m4a79 deluxe board mit liquid pro aufzupeppen.... die ganzen onboardchips welche mit den komischen standardpads daherkommen will ich ersetzen.

Und wenn ich dann meinen arctic silver extreme 280 bekomme für meine 260er gtx, bekommt die GPU auch einen spritzer von dem flüssigen metall *muahah*

Ach und ich hatte mehr sauerei als ich die as5 aufgetragen habe... bei der liquid, alles easy cheesy.

EIn kleiner Tipp am rande, wenn euch was von der liquid wohin spritzt....

Nehmt die spritze und zieht die ungewollten spritzer wieder rein... könnt ihr auch machen falls ihr zu viel auf die fläche aufgetragen habt... das erkennt ihr wenn sich sogenannte nasen bilden


----------



## p1t (12. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Schönes HowTo 
Ich kannte den Thread leider noch garnicht, hab letzte Woche nen neuen CPU Kühler für einen Freund eingebaut und der hat sich auch ne Spritze von der Liquid Pro mitbestellt. Leider hat das Auftragen nicht richtig funktioniert. Ich denke es lag daran, dass noch Rückstände von der Intel Orginal Wärmeleitpaste drauf waren, obwohl ich die CPU gründlich mit nem Taschentuch und anschließend mit dem mitgelieferten Reinigungstuch sauber gemacht habe. Aber das Flüssigmetall ließ sich nicht vernünftig auftragen. Die Paste perlte von der Oberfläche ab und ließ sich nicht verteilen. Nach einigen Minuten hab ich es geschafft aus dem einen großen Tropfen mit dem Wattestäbchen mehrere kleine Tropfen zu machen. Aber irgendwie habe ich es nicht geschaft eine hauchdünne, spiegelnde Schicht aus den Tropfen zu machen, die Paste ist dauernt abgeperlt. Auf dem Kühler selbst gab es nicht solche Probleme, da haftete die Paste gut.
Habe schließlich das Flüssigmetall entfernt und zur MX2 gegriffen, die ich glücklicherweise zur Hand hatte.
"Angst" vor dem Umgang mit dem Zeug hatte ich nicht und das Risiko, das die Paste irgendwo auf's Mainboard spritzt ist imo ziemlich gering. Die Dosierung mit der Spritze klappt wirklich gut.


----------



## Gast3737 (13. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

das Problem mit dem Film kenne ich, deshalb habe ich schon eine Lösung dafür, leider habe ich zur Zeit viele private Hürden, die mich daran hindern, das erste Video zum Auftragen zu drehen..
Hoffe das ich es dann endlich in der nächsten Woche schaffen könnte(vielleicht am Dienstag..) *stay tuned*


----------



## Thornscape (16. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Also ich habe das Problem bei mir nicht, und habe das Metal auch schon mehrmals aufgetragen. Ich benutze allerdings auch die Spritzenspitze zum Verteilen. Das dauert zwar, und man muss es gewissenhaft machen, aber dadurch haftet das Metall dann sehr gut und lässt sich verteilen.


----------



## SilentKilla (18. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Zum Thema Einbrennen des Pads' muss ich euch folgenden Screen zeigen. Da wurde das CPU Pad zwischen GTX 285 und Accelero Xtreme GTX280 eingebrannt. Lüfter wurden dabei auf 1000upm heruntergeregelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Schau mal an was heute gekommen ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin echt mal gespannt was das bringt und werde natürlich hier mal berichten


----------



## DaxTrose (23. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Also ich habe bei meiner letzten Grafikkarte auch mal versucht, das CooLaboratory Liquid Pro einzusetzen, bin aber schon bei der Verteilung gescheitert! 
Nach fünf Minuten sah der Kühler immer noch so aus, wie auf dem Bild. Allerdings habe ich heute erst diesen Thread entdeckt und weiß, was ich hätte anders machen sollen. Vielleicht ja beim nächsten Mal! Das Zeug wird ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## p1t (23. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Genau das Problem hatte ich auch, nur auf nem CPU. Hab schließlich eine andere Wärmeleitpaste genommen.


----------



## Wowbagger (25. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Also ich hatte mit dem Verteilen noch nie Probleme.
Einfach die Oberflächen mit Reinigungsalkohol oder Wundbenzin bearbeiten und danach mit einem sauberen Taschentuch ordentlich nachpolieren.

Und vielleicht ein unbenutztes Wattestäbchen verwenden.


Ich hab jetzt gelesen dass man das Zeug nicht auf GPUs draufgeben soll, weiß da jemand was drüber?
Ich hab eine ATI 4870 x2, die hat keine Metallplatte auf der GPU drauf so wie die Nvidia am Foto oben.


----------



## Jack_Steel (26. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Kann ich die Liquid Pro mit der Alpenföhn Gletscherspalte verwenden oder besteht Gefahr, dass der Boden doch nicht aus _reinem_ Kupfer ist?


----------



## Wowbagger (26. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Also ich würd mal sagen dass es vom Foto her sehr nach reinem Kupfer aussieht.
Aber vielleicht fragst du ja mal beim Hersteller oder suchst dir ein Datenblatt wo das drinnensteht, wenn du wirklich 100% sicher sein willst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Wowbagger schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt gelesen dass man das Zeug nicht auf GPUs draufgeben soll, weiß da jemand was drüber?
> Ich hab eine ATI 4870 x2, die hat keine Metallplatte auf der GPU drauf so wie die Nvidia am Foto oben.



Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist das genaue Gegenteil der Fall - auf blankem Silizium verarbeitet sich das Zeug mit Abstand am besten.
Nen dicken fetten G80-Heatspreader kann ich mir aber auch sehr frustierend vorstellen, zumal bei Grafikkarten wirklich höllisch aufpassen muss, dass es keine Spritzer gibt.




Jack_Steel schrieb:


> Kann ich die Liquid Pro mit der Alpenföhn Gletscherspalte verwenden oder besteht Gefahr, dass der Boden doch nicht aus _reinem_ Kupfer ist?



Die Bilder, die ich spontan finde, sehen nach Kupfer aus und mir wäre kein Kühler bekannt, bei dem die Bodenplatte aus kupferfarbenem Alu besteht.
Genaugenommen ist mir schon seit langem kein Kühler mehr begegnet, der zwischen Heatpipes und Chip was aus Alu setzt. Problematisch sind nur einige Kühler, bei denen die Heatpipes direkt auf dem Chip aufliegen und der Block darüber (und somit auch dazwischen) aus Alu ist. (z.B. der Großclockner non-blue)


----------



## Gast3737 (29. März 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

so liebe Leute Version 0.8 ist online fehlt eigentlich nicht mehr viel das Video eins noch und die FAQ muss vervollständigt werden. dann sind wir durch..


----------



## Fabi87 (3. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

habe heute auch die liquid pro bekommen. 
ich denke ich hab alles richtig gemacht, aber die temps zu vorher sind nicht wirklich anders, 2-3 grad vielleicht. kann es sein dass die bessere wärmeleitfähigkeit erst zustande kommt wenn sich die paste mit dem material "verbunden" hat, steht ja was von 2 tagen in der anleitung?


----------



## DaxTrose (4. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Größer ist der Unterschied zu anderen guten Wärmeleitpasten auch nicht. In der neuen PCGH gibt es einen Test. Dort beträgt der Unterschied zwischen AC MX-2/Arctic Silver 5 zu Nanoxia Nano TF1000 auch nur 2°.


----------



## Brzeczek (4. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Also ich persönlich finde das Pad *******, als ich es benutzt habe war es komischerweise Schlächter wie Artic Silver Nr.5......

Dann habe ich mich entschlossen es wieder abzubauen und mal kucken was los ist, bei abbauen habe ich schonn gemerkt das was nicht stimmt, normalerweise müsste der Kühler an der CPU kleben, so wie ich es mit den zeug aus der Spritze her kenne. Es sah so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anschließend habe ich zum Flüssigmetall aus der Spritze gegriffen 

P.S: Das Pad benutze ich nie wieder.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Fabi87 schrieb:


> habe heute auch die liquid pro bekommen.
> ich denke ich hab alles richtig gemacht, aber die temps zu vorher sind nicht wirklich anders, 2-3 grad vielleicht. kann es sein dass die bessere wärmeleitfähigkeit erst zustande kommt wenn sich die paste mit dem material "verbunden" hat, steht ja was von 2 tagen in der anleitung?



Normalerweise wirkts sofort, aber wenn du vorher schon eine sehr gute WLP und diese richtig aufgetragen hast, dann sind -je nach System- 3K Unterschied genau das, was erwartet wird.




Den Sinn des Pads hab ich auch nie wirklich eingesehen. Zum Großclockner, den ich vorgestern verbaut habe, hab ich lieber gleich MX2 dazu genommen...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Mal ne Frage.
Hab mir gerade die Anleitung von Innovatek durch gelesen, die bei der "Coollaboratory Liquid Pro" dabei ist.

Dort steht drin das CPU und Kühler nicht mit Alkohol oder Aceton Reiniger gesäubert werden soll, sondern nur mit Wasser und Spüli zum Fett entfernen.

Was soll ich nu tun 
Wollte am Mittag die Paste ersetzen 

//edit

Hab nu einfach beides gemacht ^^
Erst Alkohol und danach noch mal mit Spüli.

Hier das Ergebnis 

3-5°C Kühler kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich hab sie seinerzeit noch ohne Anleitung bekommen.
Kannst bei den Typen ja mal nach dem "wieso" fragen - Alkohol und Aceton sind hervorragend geeignet, um fettige Substanzen zu lösen.
Spüli&Wasser zugegebenermaßen auch, aber im Gegensatz zu A&A würde ich gerade bei Spüli nicht davon ausgehen, dass es Rückstandsfrei verdunstet.


----------



## Altair94 (8. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Erst mal muss ich sagen das das HowTo sehr gut gelungen ist. Es hat mich überzeug nun doch Flüssigmetall einzusetzten. Wollte aber noch frage: Kann man die Liquid Pro auch in Verbindung mit einem IFX-14 einsetzen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Warum nicht? N vernickelter Boden ist n vernickelter Boden.


----------



## tboe (12. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich finde das Pad *******, als ich es benutzt habe war es komischerweise Schlächter wie Artic Silver Nr.5......
> 
> P.S: Das Pad benutze ich nie wieder.



So wie die Rückstände aussehen, würde ich mal darauf tippen, dass das Pad nicht richtig "eingeburnt" (Geiles Wort) wurde. Normalerweise muss das Pad nach dem Einbau auf Mindestens 60°C gebracht werden damit es flüssig wird. Ich bin vor kurzem auf einen neuen Prozessor umgestiegen und hatte das Pad bis dahin im Einsatz und war sehr zufrieden.

Ich hatte einen Core 2 Duo E6750 auf 3.6Ghz (8x450, 1,425vcore im BIOS) übertaktet und habe diesen mit einem Scythe Ninja 2 im Semi-Passiv-Betrieb laufen lassen.


----------



## Dicken (14. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Gibt es nur einen Hersteller für Flüssigmetall Pasten?


----------



## Big-Daddy-Monster (15. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Wieso gibt es überhaupt Flüssigmetall Pasten? Aus Metall sind die doch nicht wirklich oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Doch, die sind aus Metall - der Fehler in der Bezeichnung liegt eher bei "Paste". Denn pastös sind die nicht im geringsten, sondern eben flüssig. Wie Quecksilber, nur weniger giftig&flüchtig.

Hersteller Situation ist mir unklar - angefangen hat alles mit nem chemisch/metallurgisch informierten, der das Zeug auf eBay verkauft hat. Später wurde daraus Coolaboratory.
Einige Zeit später brachte Alphacool was auf den Markt, mitlerweile gibts das auch von Elixier (?).
Ob das letztlich nur Rebranding ist (verwenden jedenfalls alle die gleiche Spritzen und bei den Elementen hat man eh wenig Auswahl), weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Brzeczek (17. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



tboe schrieb:


> So wie die Rückstände aussehen, würde ich mal darauf tippen, dass das Pad nicht richtig "eingeburnt" (Geiles Wort) wurde. Normalerweise muss das Pad nach dem Einbau auf Mindestens 60°C gebracht werden damit es flüssig wird. Ich bin vor kurzem auf einen neuen Prozessor umgestiegen und hatte das Pad bis dahin im Einsatz und war sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Ich hatte einen Core 2 Duo E6750 auf 3.6Ghz (8x450, 1,425vcore im BIOS) übertaktet und habe diesen mit einem Scythe Ninja 2 im Semi-Passiv-Betrieb laufen lassen.




Ich habe mein CPU kurz auf 110 C° getrieben  ich dneke das reicht für ein Burn In


----------



## gift (30. April 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

eine Frage hätt ich noch: 
Da ich die Heatspreader von meinem Mobo abgeschraubt hab und sich mir Wärmeleitpaste-Technisch ein echtes Elend bot, frage ich mich ob ich nun auch Flüssigmetall für den Chipsatz verwenden kann, und ob ich es auch zwischen Wärmeleiter und Heatspreader "schmieren" kann. (Zur erläuterung: Ich besitzte das DFI Lanparty JR 790GX-M2RS und die Northbridge-Kühlung sieht folgendermaßen aus: chip- paste - wärmeleiter - paste - heatspreader. Nun ist der heatspreader aber schwarz bemalt O.o und ich weiss nicht ob das Flüssigmetall die Lackierung - was das auch immer sein mag - lustig findet). Danke schonmal!

Danke auch für den gelungenen guide!

gift


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

"heatspreader"?
Als heatspreader bezeichnet man eine Metallplatte, deren Aufgabe darin besteht, die Wärme auf eine größere Fläche zu verteilen, normalerweise fest auf der CPU (im Falle des X48 auch auf dem Chipsatz) angebracht.
Kann es sein, dass du den Kühlkörper meinst?

Wie dem auch sei: Einer Metalllegierung ist es scheiß egal, wessen Wärme sie leiten soll.
"schwarz" hört sich aber bezüglich der verwendeten Materialien nicht gut an - es gibt einige wenige Beispiele für schwarz vernickeltes Kupfer (wobei dass eher dunkel-metallen ist), aber sonst sind schwarze Metallteile in aller Regel schwarz eloxiertes Aluminium und mit Aluminium kann man Flüssigmetall nicht verwenden.


----------



## gift (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

jaja das meine ich 

also das schwarze teil hier links is dann aus aluminium? Naja, hauptsache ich kann zwischen chip und heat-pipeline ( xxxD) flüssigmetall klatschen

danke für deine antwort!

file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/admin/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Das ist definitv Alu. Wenn die Einfassung der Heatipipe aus (vernickeltem) Kupfer besteht, ist Flüssigmetall zwischen NB und Heatpipe/Einfassung kein Problem.


----------



## Brzeczek (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Oder du nimmst die Version die kein Alu angreift. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es die Gibt.


----------



## gift (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Oder du nimmst die Version die kein Alu angreift. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es die Gibt.



hab noch nicht davon gehört
haste vielleicht nen link oder so?

Danke für die Hilfe an Euch!!

Hab noch eine allerletze frage (das stimmt zwar nicht, klingt aber vielversprechend!!) :

da ist eine Gummischicht auf der Metallplatte in die die heatpipe eingelassen ist, um den umliegenden Bereich um den chip zu schützen. die wird auch nicht mit dem flüssigmetall reagieren oder? - Gott bin ich schlecht in chemie o.O

Danke!


----------



## Brzeczek (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Innovatek Webshop schrieb:


> *9. Was kann ich tun, wenn ich auf meinen Aluminiumkühler nicht verzichten will?
> 
> *Hier können wir Ihnen die ebenfalls äußerst leistungsfähigen Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPads empfehlen, welche nach einem einmaligen Burn-In eine vergleichbare Leistung wie die Liquid Pro erreicht. Das Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad ist mit allen gänigen Metallen kompatibel und besitzt keine Einschränkungen beim Einsatz mit Aluminium.



Hier ist der Link: Wärmeleitpads - innovatek webSHOP


Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob er geht. Dann musst du auf Innovatek.de gehen und unter Kontaktmittel dir für dich geeigneten Wärmeleitpad suchen .

Viel Spaß, ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



gift schrieb:


> hab noch nicht davon gehört



coolaboratory bietet auch ein liquidpad an, dass kann mit Alu verwenden.
Nur ist das eben ein Pad und damit es "liquid" wird und sich an die Unebenheiten anpasst, soll man es einmal auf >>70°C aufheizen - das ist bei CPUs schon schwierig, bei nem Chipsatz vermutlich unmöglich. (höchstens mit Heißluftfön von außen - ohne Temperaturkontrolle und mit Aufheizung der Umgebung fände ich das aber zu riskant für 2-3K Verbesserung)




> da ist eine Gummischicht auf der Metallplatte in die die heatpipe eingelassen ist, um den umliegenden Bereich um den chip zu schützen. die wird auch nicht mit dem flüssigmetall reagieren oder? - Gott bin ich schlecht in chemie o.O



Möglich ist alles -frag vielleicht bei coolaboratory direkt an, die wissen das wohl besser- aber da Gummi kein guter Wärmeleiter ist, seh ich nicht, warum da überhaupt Flüssigmetall ran soll


----------



## gift (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Möglich ist alles -frag vielleicht bei coolaboratory direkt an, die wissen das wohl besser- aber da Gummi kein guter Wärmeleiter ist, seh ich nicht, warum da überhaupt Flüssigmetall ran soll



Nein, der Gummi ist neben dem Chip der direkt Kontakt hat mir dem Kühlkörper, Metall muss nur auf den Chip, könnte aber mit dem Gummi in Berührung kommen.
Danke für die Antworten!  Werde mal bei coolaboratory nachfragen.
Ja, bei der idee mit dem Burn-In hätte ich mich wohl von der Southbridge verabschieden können 
file:///C:/DOCUME~1/admin/LOCALS~1/Temp/moz-screenshot-4.jpg


----------



## Brzeczek (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



gift schrieb:


> Nein, der Gummi ist neben dem Chip der direkt Kontakt hat mir dem Kühlkörper, Metall muss nur auf den Chip, könnte aber mit dem Gummi in Berührung kommen.
> Danke für die Antworten!  Werde mal bei coolaboratory nachfragen.
> Ja, bei der idee mit dem Burn-In hätte ich mich wohl von der Southbridge verabschieden können




Das Gummi dient nur zu Stabilisierung. Wenn du nicht zu viel von den Zeug verwendest dann wird es auch nie an das Gummi kommen. 
Weist du wie Heiss deine Southbridge im Normalen Betrieb  wird ? 

Ich denke das ein Burnin keine zu Großen Probleme bereiten wird, ich hätte es mit ein Föhn gemacht.


----------



## gift (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

ich weiss nur dass der chipsatz über 70 Grad heiss wurde... was ja bei der wärmeleitbeschaffenheit kein Wunder war. Die southbridge ist wahrscheinlich kein Problem, zumindest kenne ich die Temps da nicht


----------



## Brzeczek (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



gift schrieb:


> ich weiss nur dass der chipsatz über 70 Grad heiss wurde... was ja bei der wärmeleitbeschaffenheit kein Wunder war. Die southbridge ist wahrscheinlich kein Problem, zumindest kenne ich die Temps da nicht




Ich denke mit den Burnin wird es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Jack_Steel (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

So, nachdem ich mit dem aktuellen OC-Setting und der steigenden Raumtemperatur (27° *seufz*) bei Volllast an der 60° Marke kratze muss jetzt was besseres her. Verträgt sich das Zeug mit meiner Alpenföhn Gletscherspalte?

Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen bisher, viel Feedback gibts auf den 7 Seiten ja noch nicht zu lesen. Hab bisher die mitgelieferte WLP von Alpenföhn drauf, nehme mal an es handelt sich dabei um das als Schneekanone verkaufte Zeug...


----------



## Brzeczek (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Jack_Steel schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich mit dem aktuellen OC-Setting und der steigenden Raumtemperatur (27° *seufz*) bei Volllast an der 60° Marke kratze muss jetzt was besseres her. Verträgt sich das Zeug mit meiner Alpenföhn Gletscherspalte?
> 
> Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen bisher, viel Feedback gibts auf den 7 Seiten ja noch nicht zu lesen. Hab bisher die mitgelieferte WLP von Alpenföhn drauf, nehme mal an es handelt sich dabei um das als Schneekanone verkaufte Zeug...




Einfach kaufen und benutzen  so in der Regel wirst du 1-3 °C Verbesserung messen, es kann auch mehr sein. Du musst drauf achten ob der Kühler aus ALU ist oder nicht, wenn nicht dann musst du dir das andere Zeug Hollen was sich mit Alu verträgt.

Ich persönlich benutze es immer. Wenn du den Kühler entfernst bleiben bei längerer Benutzung Rückstände drauf kleben, die mann aber leicht weg Schleifen (Leicht anschleifen) kann und Polieren kann. Wenn du den Kühler entfernen musst dann zieh nicht dran sonder Dreh ihn, wenn du magst kannst du auch mit ein Föhn nachhelfen und so kriegst du ihn dann einfacher ab.


----------



## Jack_Steel (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

So jetzt mal erste konkrete Temperaturvergleiche: Hab in der Nacht eine Prime-Session wiederholt die ich schon vor 3 Tagen gemacht hab (exakt gleiche Settings). Die Raumtemperatur dürfte an beiden Tagen ungefähr gleich gewesen sein. Hier eine Gegenüberstellung der Coretemperatur zwischen 0 Uhr und 6 Uhr mit Mittelwert (rote Linie). Bisher sinds wohl grad mal 1,5° Gewinn, hoffentlich wirds noch ein bisschen besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ich wiederhole das natürlich heute und morgen und dann bin ich gespannt ob da noch was besser wird in den ersten 48h. Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich mit der Metall WLP gleichzeitig den CPU-Lüfter gegen einen mit doppelt so viel Leistung getauscht hab, könnte man auch sagen - es hat NICHTS gebracht.

Vielleicht hab ich auch zuwenig aufgetragen? Hab ungefähr 2x halbes Reiskorn gebraucht um die ganze CPU mit einem Film zu überziegen. Wurde das bei euch wirklich spiegelglatte Oberfläche mit Liquid Pro? Bei mir hat man nämlich schon gleichmäßige Wischstreifen vom Wattestäbchen gesehen.


----------



## Brzeczek (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Es ist ja so wenn man schon vorher eine Wärmeleit Paste benutzt hat die ziemlich gut war dann fällt der unterschied gering aus. Aber es gibt immer ein unterschied und was auch noch sehr wichtig ist ist der anpressdruck, wenn er zu niedrig ist dann wird es nix.


----------



## Jack_Steel (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Es ist ja so wenn man schon vorher eine Wärmeleit Paste benutzt hat die ziemlich gut war dann fällt der unterschied gering aus. Aber es gibt immer ein unterschied und was auch noch sehr wichtig ist ist der anpressdruck, wenn er zu niedrig ist dann wird es nix.


Anpressdruck ist sicher hoch genug, das Montageblech biegt sich schon richtig durch. Kann ich zu wenig aufgetragen haben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Wenn alles bedeckt ist, ists genug - eine spiegelnde Oberfläche wäre definitiv zu viel.
Möglich ist noch, dass dein Heatspreader krumm ist, naturgemäß tut sich Flüssigmetall ein bißchen schwer damit, große Zwischenräume auszufüllen.
Ich tippe aber auch eher auf "zu gute Vergleichspaste". Gegenüber Top-Silber/Silikonpasten, die auch noch richtig aufgetragen sind, bringt Flüssigmetall halt nur 1-3K Vorteil.

*grübel*
vielleicht sollte man das im Startposting klarer rausbringen
*mach*


----------



## Jack_Steel (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich hab den Heatspreader _gehaarlinealt_, ich hab zwar nicht grad viel Erfahrung damit aber er hat eigentlich fast perfekt eben ausgesehen. Dasselbe gilt für die Unterseite des Kühlkörpers.

Ich hatte vorher Alpenföhns WLP, nehme mal an es ist dieses Produkt das als Schneekanone verkauft wird, war beim Kühlkörper dabei.

Ich werde heute auf jeden Fall nochmal die Prime-Session durchlaufen lassen, mal sehen ob sich tatsächlich in den ersten 48 Stunden noch was verbessert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *grübel*
> vielleicht sollte man das im Startposting klarer rausbringen
> *mach*


Entgegen manchen Postings in diesem Thread nach dem Motto "wer nicht Flüssigmetall nimmt ist ein Lulu" würd ich sagen, dass in Anbetracht des Aufwandes und der geringfügig besseren Temperatur zu konventionell aufgetragener guter WLP das Flüssigmetall kaum Berechtigungsdasein hat.

EDIT: Meine Vermutungen bestätigen sich insofern damit, dass ich jetzt wieder meine 56° bei Volllast habe, genau wie vor derm flüssigen Metallzeug. Der ganze Aufwand hat also NICHTS gebracht. Ich versteh as nicht, das soll sich doch verbessern in den ersten 48h und nicht verschlechtern. Die Raumtemperatur ist gleich wie gestern, die BIOS Settings auch und der Prime-Test auch. Gestern 53° und jetzt nach 30 Minuten schon 56°.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Hmm - Verbesserungen würde ich auch nicht erwarten, eher "konstante" Werte. Was für n Kühler&CPU kommt eigentlich zum Einsatz?


----------



## Brzeczek (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

@Jack_Steel

Vielleicht was beim Testen Falsch gemacht ?! 

Das vermessen mit einem Haarlineal ist schon so eine Sache, du musst ihn mit wenig druck draufhalten und gegen eine Licht Quelle kucken und wenn da ein Wenig Licht zwischen denn Spalt hindurch kommt ist  die IHS krumm, auch wenn es nur sehr wenig ist, in der Metal bearbeitung sind das Welten 

Hier mal ein Bild wie es bei mir aussieht : 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack_Steel (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Ist natürlich theoretisch möglich. Was würde man dann da machen? Abschleifen?

Auf jeden Fall wird das ganze immer schlechter, nicht nur, dass die Temp 1,5° höher ist als gestern, 1 Kern hat sich um halb 4 in der Früh mit einem Rounding Error verabschiedet, kurz nach 5 dann der nächste. Es handelt sich um Settings die schon einen 12 Stunden und einen 8 Stunden Test ohne Fehler hinter sich hatten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - Verbesserungen würde ich auch nicht erwarten, eher "konstante" Werte. Was für n Kühler&CPU kommt eigentlich zum Einsatz?


In jedem Review über die Liquid Pro bestätigen sich 2-3° Verbesserung nach 24-48h... Wie im Threadtitel beschrieben, Alpenföhns Gletscherspalte und ein Phenom II 940.

@ Brzeczek

Was ist da passiert??


----------



## Brzeczek (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

@Jack_Steel


so sieht es nach dem auftragen des Flüssigem Metall bei mir aus !! 


Wie ist es eigentlich mit deinem Kühler, kann man da den Anpressdruck mit anziehen von schrauben beeinflussen ?


----------



## Jack_Steel (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Und warum sind da Bereiche so schwarz? Kannst du das Flüssigmetall nicht so verteilen, dass es einen gleichmäßigen Film ergibt? War das vor dem Aufsetzen des Kühlers oder nachdem du ihn wieder Runtergenommen hast?

Ja, ich kann den Anpressdruck ziemlich stark beeinflussen da die Montageschrauben das zulassen siehe hier. Wobei ich noch mehr Luft habe als hier am Bild. Wie gesagt, das Blech das den Kühler anpresst biegt sich bei mir schon sehr deutlich durch und ich könnte noch mehr - das will ich aber dem Board nicht antun.


----------



## Brzeczek (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Das sind irgendwelche Reflektionen, das war vor mein Kühler einbau ! 

Ich kann nur sagen das du es nochmal ausprobieren solltest, denn eine Verbesserung gibt es immer auch wenn sie nur gering ist, oder ein anderer  besserer Kühler wäre das richtige für dich.


----------



## Jack_Steel (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Das sind irgendwelche Reflektionen, das war vor mein Kühler einbau !
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen das du es nochmal ausprobieren solltest, denn eine Verbesserung gibt es immer auch wenn sie nur gering ist, oder ein anderer  besserer Kühler wäre das richtige für dich.


Aber dann hast du die WLP nicht sauber aufgetragen, das muss doch einen sauberen glatten Film ergeben...

Sorry, habs nicht ganz verstanden. Was sollte ich nochmal ausprobieren? Kühler runternehmen und Flüssigmetall auftragen? Anderer Kühler würde nix bringen. Es ist der größte der bei mir reinpasst und vom Airflow kann man da nix mehr verbessern. Tower-Kühler sind alle zu hoch und der Airflow geht in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Brzeczek (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich hätte an deine stelle den Test wiederholt und drauf geachtet das die Raum Temperatur gleich bleibt, am besten keine Abweichung noch nicht mal um 1°C. 

So welche Abweichungen beeinflussen dein Test Ergebnis ! 

Das beim letztem Durchlauf dein CPU nicht mehr Prime Stabil läuft liegt da dran das OC CPU mit der zeit immer mehr VCore haben müssen um den Tackt weiter hin stabil zu halten. Das heist wenn jetzt z.b für 3,2 Ghz 1,4 Volt ausreichen kann es sein das es nach ca 6 Monaten 1,41 Volt sein müssen damit die 3,2 Ghz weiterhin Stabil sein sollen.


----------



## Jack_Steel (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ich hätte an deine stelle den Test wiederholt und drauf geachtet das die Raum Temperatur gleich bleibt, am besten keine Abweichung noch nicht mal um 1°C.
> 
> So welche Abweichungen beeinflussen dein Test Ergebnis !
> 
> Das beim letztem Durchlauf dein CPU nicht mehr Prime Stabil läuft liegt da dran das OC CPU mit der zeit immer mehr VCore haben müssen um den Tackt weiter hin stabil zu halten. Das heist wenn jetzt z.b für 3,2 Ghz 1,4 Volt ausreichen kann es sein das es nach ca 6 Monaten 1,41 Volt sein müssen damit die 3,2 Ghz weiterhin Stabil sein sollen.


Ich lass Prime eh grad wieder laufen... aber die Raumtemperatur ist sehr schwer genau zu beeinflussen, vor allen Dingen weiß ich keine exakten Temperaturen von vorher als noch kein Flüssigmetall drauf war.

EDIT: Na ja, momentan schauts recht gut aus, bei 24° Raumtemperatur 54° Coretemperatur unter mehrstündiger Volllast und mit 1.45V. Da hatte ich früher schon ein paar ° mehr...


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

naja ich werde auch mal flüssig metall versuchen kann aber nicht vergleichen  bestelle mir mit wakü mit noch habe ich nen boxed kühler vom phenom9850 BE  schlecht und das pad was da schon drunter is  nich das beste beim stabilitätstest vom amd overdrive und 25°C raum temp schon nach knapp 5min fast 70°C  nich gut  aber naja ich hoffe das das magicool diy set abhilfe beschafft besser sein wirds auf jeden  da is glaube soga flüssigmetall bei aber werde vlt noch sicherheitshalber welches dazubestellen 

PS is allerdings auch auf 3,1GHz getackten  aber mit standert spannung also dürfte es dadurch ja nicht wärmer werden oder???


----------



## MiniMe1978 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

ich muss ssagen, macht euch nicht verrückt. ich habe die liquid auch schon oft benutzt und es waren durchaus gute ergebnisse dabei.

die pads sind in sofern müll, weil sie bei anlieferung nicht wirklich eben sind. machmal sieht man beulen im pad oder leichte knicke. ich denke wenn man das dann auf die cpu legt, dann den kühler drauf bappt und burn, dort luft eingeschlossen wird. vielleicht sind die nicht 100% gleichmäßigen abtrennungen nach entfernen auch ein indiz dafür, dass halt an nicht allen punkten 100% kontakt(wegen lufteinschluss) bestand.

paste find ich super. burn im betrieb sollte durch nen fön sicherlich auch unterstüzbar sein, z.b. im bios, oder halt im win und dann bei fast erreichten temps halt fön aus, damits nciht "nachwärmt" und über das ziel hinaus geht.

ich bin pro liquid


----------



## 2m0ro (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich auf Metall umsteigen soll, weiß bloß nich, ob des bei mir viel bringt 

Hab nen C2D E4500 @ 3200 Mhz und nen Zalman CNPS 9700 LED, als WLP
die MX-2.

Im Idle hab ich ca. 30°C @ 2500 U/min, Delta Temp (CPU - Raumtemp.) is ca 10°C.

LG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Was willst du an einer Temperatur, die sich im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit nicht von der Raumtemperatur unterscheidet, verbessern?


----------



## Brzeczek (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



2m0ro schrieb:


> Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich auf Metall umsteigen soll, weiß bloß nich, ob des bei mir viel bringt
> 
> Hab nen C2D E4500 @ 3200 Mhz und nen Zalman CNPS 9700 LED, als WLP
> die MX-2.
> ...




Probieren geht über Studieren


----------



## mr_sleeve (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

stimmt, denn man kanns ja dann immer noch abmachen


----------



## maurice (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Hi Leute, erstmal echt gutes HOW TO!

Jetzt meine Frage: Weil ihr vorher das Thema mit der Ebenheit angesprochen habt
                            wenn ich Liquit pro verwende bei einem Thermalright Kühler würde 
                            sich dann die Temperaturen verschlechtern oder nicht?

                            Ich spreche jetzt von der konvexen Form des Kühlers und wenn IHS
                            nicht dann die selbe konkave Form aufweist dann habe ich in der Mitte 
                            eine Beule!!!
                            Könnte Liquit Pro dieses dann füllen oder nicht??? 

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Prinzipiell sollte Liquid Pro auch größere Zwischenräume füllen können (die Oberflächenspannung ist sehr groß, man kann das Zeug auch nen halben mm dick auftragen) und aufgrund der hohen Wärmeleitfähigkeit würde ich keine schlechteren Ergebnisse erwarten, als mit anderen Pasten.
Allerdings liegt der Hauptvorteil imho in der Dünnflüssigkeit, die direkten IHS-Kühlerkontakt deutlich erleichtert. Wenn der Aufgrund der Form eh nicht möglich ist, könnte der Vorsprung von Liquid Pro geringer ausfallen.
Ich kenn aber keine Tests die das belegen (Freiwilliger vor?)

Zu beachten wäre auch, dass die konvexe Form im eingebautem Zustand nicht mehr ganz so extrem sein muss und auch der Heatspreader dem in der Mitte konzentriertem Druck ein bißchen nachgeben könnte. Als Thermalright den U120extreme eingeführt hat, hat der jedenfalls in allen mir bekannten Tests besser abgeschnitten, als der normale U120 (der bis auf den glatten Boden identisch ist), d.h. ich gehe davon aus, dass die Kühler auch auf ebenen Heatspreader noch guten Kontakt haben.


----------



## maurice (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Wenn ich das  jetzt wirklich einen  1/2 mm dick Liquit Pro auftrage und dann den Kühler Montiere dann drückt es mir das ganze zeug so wie so raus!

Jetzt muss ich das Liquit Pro mal ausprobieren bleibt mir e keine andere Wahl!!!


----------



## Brzeczek (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



maurice schrieb:


> Wenn ich das  jetzt wirklich einen  1/2 mm dick Liquit Pro auftrage und dann den Kühler Montiere dann drückt es mir das ganze zeug so wie so raus!
> 
> Jetzt muss ich das Liquit Pro mal ausprobieren bleibt mir e keine andere Wahl!!!



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Es Reicht vollkommen wenn der Film gerade eben die IHS bedeckt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich sag ja nicht, das man viel nehmen soll - ich sag nur, dass man viel nehmen kann, wenns aus irgendwelchen Gründen doch nötig ist.


----------



## Brzeczek (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nicht, das man viel nehmen soll - ich sag nur, dass man viel nehmen kann, wenns aus irgendwelchen Gründen doch nötig ist.




Lieber sollte man es vermeiden. Wenn dann die CPU Heiss wird wird das zeug Flüssiger und könnte runter auf die Platine Tropfen wo es dann zum Kurzschluss kommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Das Zeug ist immer flüssig und ich hatte mal Monatelange einen Tropfen von ~2mm Durchmesser neben der CPU hängen, den es rausgedrückt hat. Natürlich liegt der Sinn darin, sowenig wie möglich zu nehmen.


----------



## Brzeczek (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Zeug ist immer flüssig und ich hatte mal Monatelange einen Tropfen von ~2mm Durchmesser neben der CPU hängen, den es rausgedrückt hat. Natürlich liegt der Sinn darin, sowenig wie möglich zu nehmen.




Ja klar aber wenn es Heiss wird wird es flüssiger, so war das gemeint....


----------



## maurice (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Also ich hab jetzt meinen neuen Thermalright Kühler montiert und in Kombination mit dem Liquit Pro ist die Temperatur meines CPU´s um 10° gesunken.

Das zeug ist einfach der Hammer. So was von leicht zum auftragen, das kann ein jeder!!! Nur etwas mehr aufpassen damit man nicht kleckert!


----------



## Brzeczek (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich benutze auch nix anderes mehr seit es das Zeug gibt, es ist einfach nur Hammer !!!!


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Also ich nutze die ganze Zeit AC MX-2.

So Flüssingmetall müsste man mal probieren, allerdings werde ich es erst bestellen, wenn ich paar andere sachen brauche (Versand).

Hat hier vielleicht jemand gegen bisschen moneten einen rest Flüssigmetall abzugeben?


----------



## Brzeczek (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Toxy schrieb:


> Also ich nutze die ganze Zeit AC MX-2.
> 
> So Flüssingmetall müsste man mal probieren, allerdings werde ich es erst bestellen, wenn ich paar andere sachen brauche (Versand).
> 
> Hat hier vielleicht jemand gegen bisschen moneten einen rest Flüssigmetall abzugeben?




1G Flüssig Metall ist Teurer als Gold.....  Kauf dir einfach den Heatkiller dazu dann lohnt es sich


----------



## CheGuarana (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Wozu brauche ich nen heatkiller, wenn ich garkeine WaKü habe?!^^

Sooo teuer ist Flüssigmetall nun auch nicht


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Toxy schrieb:


> Wozu brauche ich nen heatkiller, wenn ich garkeine WaKü habe?!^^
> 
> Sooo teuer ist Flüssigmetall nun auch nicht





Dann kauf dir eine Dicken CPU Kühler für ne Luft Kühlung, scheiß egal 

ohh du hast recht 1g Gold kostet so um die 18 €  Was  nicht alles so weiss  ach ja wie wäre das leben doch nur ohne  ?!


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir eine Dicken CPU Kühler für ne Luft Kühlung, scheiß egal
> 
> Was  nicht alles so weiss  ach ja wie wäre das leben doch nur ohne  ?!



langweilig weil keiner so lustige sachen rausfinden würde


----------



## F!ghter (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

mir hat einer denn tipp gegeben dass man auf die flüssigmetal aus der spritze noch ne normalle wlp drüber tun soll kann mir das aber iwie net vorstellen...


----------



## Brzeczek (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> mir hat einer denn tipp gegeben dass man auf die flüssigmetal aus der spritze noch ne normalle wlp drüber tun soll kann mir das aber iwie net vorstellen...




Bullshit !!!!!


----------



## F!ghter (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

dacht ich mir doch...


----------



## Owly-K (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Hab's gelesen. Der hat sicher nur die Geschichte mit dem WLP-Abdruck im HowTo missverstanden


----------



## F!ghter (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

meinst du den samurai?
aber er maint er macht des selbst schon


----------



## Brzeczek (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> meinst du den samurai?
> aber er maint er macht des selbst schon




Warum zum Geier sohlte man was dazwischen tuen was Theoretisch eine schlechtere Wärme Leit Feigkeit hat als Flüssig Metall ???


----------



## F!ghter (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

frag mich net hat gemeint ich solls unbedingt machen...
er meint ich soll den kühler aufn kopf dann die pro drauf leicht einreiben trocknen lassen normalle wlp aufn cpu kühler drauf und festziehen...


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> frag mich net hat gemeint ich solls unbedingt machen...
> er meint ich soll den kühler aufn kopf dann die pro drauf leicht einreiben trocknen lassen normalle wlp aufn cpu kühler drauf und festziehen...



Ja aber die Wärme muss ja durch die Wärmeleitpaste, Teils Flüssig Metall und zum Kühler Geleitet werden. Warum soll das jetzt besser sein ? 

Also normalerweise würde ich es Sofort Probieren aber ich habe kein Bock dazu ich glaube nicht das es wirklich geht.....

....und das  kann ich auch gar nicht  weil sich Bestimmt mein Geschliffener CPU sich mit den Kühler Verbindet hat  

Das muss jemand anders Testen.


----------



## F!ghter (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

ich habs rausgefunden wo der fehler in seinem denken war
 er hat in der how to des mit dem wlp drauf, kühler drauf,umriss anzeichen, wlp runter vergessen
lest mal nach dann merkt mans unter komplizierte methode


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

So, habe gestern die Liquid Pro vom M_aste_R bekommen da er auch Probleme mit dem Auftragen hatte.

Da ich es unbedingt sofort auspobieren wollte habe ich sie sofort auf seiner CPU mit einen Papiertuch aufgetragen und es hat sofort hingehauen!

Da die WLP aber wieder runter musste, da der Rechner noch nicht montiert werden sollte, habe ich verschiedenes ausprobiert...

1. *Bremsenreiniger* und *Papiertuch* = Kaum eine Wirkung auf das Flüssigmetall daher ungeeignet.

2. *Silikon Entferner* und *Papiertuch* = Sehr gut, da der Silikonentferner das Flüssigmetal bindet. Übrig blieben kleine Silber-Graue Tropfen und der Heatspreader war sauber.

Wie es sich dabei aber verhällt, wenn die WLP schon einige Zeit in Gebrauch war kann ich noch nicht sagen.


Heute habe ich sie bei mir mit einem Wattestäbchen aufgetragen und es war ganz leicht einen gleichmässigen Film zu erzeugen! Meiner Meinung nach lässt sie sich sogar einfacher verteilen wie die Silver 5 die ich bisher immer im Einsatz hatte.

Zu den Temps kann ich auch was sagen und bin positiv überrascht da der Unterschied bei mir im offenen Testaufbau nicht nur ein "paar" Grad besser war, sondern ganze 5 - 8° beträgt.

SYSTEM: 

ASUS M2N-E mit einem auf 3,25 GHz übertakteten AMD Athlon 5000+ X2 (VCore Bios 1.55V + 50mv Offset) gekühlt von einem Scythe Mugen mit Scythe Kaze-White. Als Auslastungstest habe ich den Prime 95 Small FFTs benutzt. 

Mein Heatspreader ist Plangeschliffen und poliert, ebenso wie die Bodenplatte des Scythe Mugen. 

Silver 5 = 60 - 65°
Liquid Pro = 55 - 57°

Somit gibt´s einen  für die Coollaboratory Liquid Pro WLP.


EDIT: Eine Frage habe ich aber noch: "Darf man sie eignetlich auch direkt auf einer DIE verwenden? Also z.B. auf geköpften CPU´s oder älteren Athlons oder bei GraKa´s die noch keinen Heatspreader besitzen, wie z.B. meine 9800 GTX?


----------



## we3dm4n (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

direkt auf dem DIE sollte es keine Probleme geben, musst da dann aber nochmal viel gründlicher arbeiten als bei der CPU.

Habe meine CPU jetzt auch mal mit Flüssigmetall mit meinem Kühler verbunden (Xigmatek Dark Night) und komme bei normalen PC-Gebrauch auf eine Temperatur von durchschnittlich 24°C. Das ist echt super!! (Intel Core2Quad Q6700).


----------



## Lindt (7. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob der Xigmatek HDT-S963 sich mit Flüssigmetal-wärmeleitpaste auflöst?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

In Anbetracht des Preises und des Aussehens würde ich sagen, dass das Halteelement, das auch zwischen die Heatpipes ragt, aus Alu ist -> verträgt sich nicht.


----------



## Brzeczek (7. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Anbetracht des Preises und des Aussehens würde ich sagen, dass das Halteelement, das auch zwischen die Heatpipes ragt, aus Alu ist -> verträgt sich nicht.




Falsch es gibt auch Flüssigmetall was sich mit Alu verträgt, von Innovatek das Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad !!!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Das ist bei Raumtemperatur nicht flüssig (sondern erst deutlich darüber, was einen sehr problematischen Einbrennvorgang erforderlich macht) und es ist nicht von Innovatek, sondern -wie der Name es sagt- von Coolaboratory.


----------



## Brzeczek (9. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist bei Raumtemperatur nicht flüssig (sondern erst deutlich darüber, was einen sehr problematischen Einbrennvorgang erforderlich macht) und es ist nicht von Innovatek, sondern -wie der Name es sagt- von Coolaboratory.




Ja, da hast du recht, man muss ein BurnIn machen. Ich meinte es so das man es bei Innovatek kaufen kann, thx für die Korrektur, da hast du auch Recht


----------



## kreids (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

hab mal grad die vor und nachteile gelesen.
1) wieso garantiverlust? Bei Cpu?
2) welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
3) geht dieser kühler *Watercool HK CPU LGA1156 Rev. 3.0 LC* mit liquid metall??

mfg


----------



## rabit (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Habs mal hierhin kopiert.
Also ganz ehrlich ich halte nix davon das Risiko einzugehen mit dem Liquidmetall.
Wenn man genug Erfahrung und Fingerspitzengefühl für das LM hat ist ok aber nix für unerfahrene. (Kurzschlussgefahr wenn das Zeug deine CPU Kontakte beschmiert)
Und wirklich viel viel mehr bringt dir das auch nicht.
Kauf dir handelsübliche WLP und riskiere nicht deine HW.
Kauf dir lieber einen grösseren Radiator und gute Kühler. 


Na dann kommst Du mit den Temps gut hin und brauchst das LM nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



kreids schrieb:


> hab mal grad die vor und nachteile gelesen.
> 1) wieso garantiverlust? Bei Cpu?



Liquid Metal legiert zwar nicht mit vernickelten Oberflächen (laut Hersteller), aber wenn die komplette Schicht von der (CU-)Kühlerseite her aushärtet, können Rückstände auf der CPU bleiben, die nicht ganz so leicht entfernen lassen. Nach meiner Erfahrung kommt man mit einem weichen Schaber (z.B. alte EC-Karte) und viel polieren (Papier) recht weit - aber wenn man schleifen muss, verändert man natürlich die Oberfläche der CPU, was zu Garantieproblemen führen könnte/dürfte.
(mir ist kein Fall bekannt, wo versucht wurde, Garantieansprüche auf eine geschliffene oder eine mit geringen Liquid Metal Rückständen versehene CPU geltend zu machen. Ich selbst hab meinen P4 3,4ee vor einem Jahr so sauber bekommen, dass sich der Käufer gefreut hat, 220€ dafür zu zahlen)



> 2) welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



LM Pro 



> 3) geht dieser kühler *Watercool HK CPU LGA1156 Rev. 3.0 LC* mit liquid metall??



Klar geht der.
Der CU-Boden wird aber eine Legierung eingehen.


----------



## kreids (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Klar geht der.
Der CU-Boden wird aber eine Legierung eingehen.[/QUOTE]


was bedeutet das?
wieviel grad würde mir das bringen?


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Kann man das auch auf Grafikkarten verwenden ?? Und wie viel °C Macht das einen unterschied ?


----------



## Brzeczek (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



kreids schrieb:


> Klar geht der.
> Der CU-Boden wird aber eine Legierung eingehen.


 

was bedeutet das?
wieviel grad würde mir das bringen?[/QUOTE]


Es kommt drauf an was man für eine Wärmeleitpaste vorher benutzt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



kreids schrieb:


> > Klar geht der.
> > Der CU-Boden wird aber eine Legierung eingehen.
> 
> 
> ...



D.h. das LM in den Kühlerboden eindringt und umgedreht Kupfer ins LM. Ergebniss ist eine gräulicher Feststoff, der von einigen als "eingetrocknete" Wärmeleitpaste interpretiert wird. Für die Kühlleistung nicht von Bedeutung, aber lässt sich nur mittels schleifen restlos entfernen.



> wieviel grad würde mir das bringen?



Pfff - schwer abzuschätzen, hängt auch stark davon ab, wie geschickt du beim Auftragen von WLP ist. (bei LM kann man da nicht viel falsch machen, aber einige der Tests mit sehr großen Unterschieden erzielen die imho dadurch, dass von der herkömmlichen WLP viel zu viel nehmen)
Ich tippe mal auf 2-3K im Vergleich zu AS5.


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Kann man das auch bei Grakas verwenden ? oder würdet ihr davon abraten ?


----------



## Brzeczek (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Kann man das auch bei Grakas verwenden ? oder würdet ihr davon abraten ?




So lange kein Alu im Spiel ist, ist es kein Problem.


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

okay aber das risioko ist mi irgendwie zu groß das es nen kurzen gibt. Aber ich kann das ja mal in meinem 2.rechner testen und schauen ob ich damit klar komm. Wie viel kostet das den ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich würde jedenfalls nicht empfehlen, sich als erstes eine GPU vorzunehmen.
Die Auftragung unterscheidet sich doch spürbar von anderen Wärmeleitmitteln und eine GPU kann man eben nicht in sicherer Umgebung bepinseln, da landen Spritzer fast zwangsläufig aufm PCB und im Worst Case unter einem Bauteil 


Aquatuning veranschlagt 8€ für eine Spritze Liquid Metal Pro. Nach meiner Erfahrung reicht die bequem für ein Dutzend Anwendungen, wenn man nicht zuviel verwendet. (P/L-mäßig wird man also kaum was finden, dass einem pro Cent eine größere Temperaturverbesserung bringt)


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Naja zuviel sollte man eh nicht draufklatschen, ansonsten läuft die brühe unten heraus


----------



## Brzeczek (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Mir ist noch nie was passiert wegen Kurzschluss und so. Einfach kaufen und drauf klatschen eventuell Grafik karte abkleben und die bessere Kühlleistung genießen 

P.S: Schaut in mein sysprofiel, da sieht ihr Bilder mit CPU+Flüssigmetall


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Mir ist einmal ein Tropfen an den Übergang vom PCB zum BGA-RAM einer 6800GT/U gekommen...
Nicht toll.
Hat mich sicherlich 3 Stunden gekostet, das Ding wieder sauber zu bekommen. Immerhin: In Kombination mit einer leichten Modifikation an dem sogenannten "Kühler" (imho verdiente diese Fehlkonstruktion den Namen nicht) brachte das eine Temperaturverbesserung von rund 15K. (die Leadtek war bei deutlich geringerer Lautstärke aber auch ohne LM Pro weitere 10K kälter)


----------



## LOGIC (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich werde es mal in einem 2. pc ausporbieren und schauen wie sich das ganze verhält.


----------



## Jack_Steel (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Kurzes Feedback bzgl. Entfernung nach längerer Benutzung. Hatte die Liquid Pro nun fast 1 Jahr drauf und musste gestern den Kühler wegen CPU-Verkauf abbauen. War zuerst ziemlich erschrocken weil auch nach Entfernung der Schrauben der Kühlkörper (Kupfer) bombenfest mit der CPU verbunden war. Man konnte das Board durch die Gegend schwenken und der Kühler ist nicht runtergefallen  Hätte die CPU so ohne aufmachen der Halteklammer aus dem Sockel ziehn können  Eine leichte Verdrehung brachte dann doch den gewünschten Erfolg. Wie erwartet blieben einige sehr harte Reste an beiden Kontaktflächen die sich aber mit dem mitgelieferten Schleifpad nahezu vollständig entfernen ließen. Schrift ist leider kaum noch lesbar...

Werde das Teufelszeug bei der nächsten CPU wieder benutzen!


----------



## Brzeczek (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

@Jack_Steel

Deine IHS war nicht geschliffen ? So wie meine z.b.


----------



## Jack_Steel (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Nein, aber jetzt ist er geschliffen


----------



## Dude101 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Hatte die tolle Idee die WLP miner GTX275 durch meine Collaborarory Liquid Pro zu tauschen. Gedacht getan alte Paste runter gekratz gereinigt und das Flüssigmetall aufgetragen. Aber nu hat die GPU nurnoch Kontakt an zwei Ecken und da auch nur ganz ganz wenig. Was hab ich nu für Möglichkeiten (vorerst mal ohne ne normale WLP zu kaufen) die GPU wieder voll mit dem Kühler zu "verbinden"?

Sieht momentan so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

- mehr Anpressdruck
- unebenheiten wegschleifen 
- mal überprüfen, ob die Pads für den RAM nicht zu dick sind.
Liquid Pro ist zwar in der Tat überfordert, wenn große Unebenheiten ausgeglichen werden sollen, aber ich finde es sehr verdächtig, dass die Karte nur an zwei Ecken Kontakt haben soll und die auch noch am weitesten vom RAM entfernt sind. Wenn der Heatspreader krum wäre, sollte sie entweder innen oder an mehreren äußeren Punkten Kontakt haben - aber Kontakt nur entlang einer Kante geht nicht. Irgendwas muss den Kühler daran hindern, sich der anderen Seite auch nur zu nähern.


----------



## Dude101 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Hui um die Zeit noch so schnell ne Antwort 

Hab Pads vom Ram mal alle rausgemacht mit dem selben Ergebniss. Mehr Anpressdruck is nicht möglich da der PCB schon direkt auf dem Metall aufliegt und vom optischen her würde ich sagen schleifen ist nicht nötig da es schon recht plan ist


----------



## Brzeczek (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Dude101 schrieb:


> Hui um die Zeit noch so schnell ne Antwort
> 
> Hab Pads vom Ram mal alle rausgemacht mit dem selben Ergebniss. Mehr Anpressdruck is nicht möglich da der PCB schon direkt auf dem Metall aufliegt und vom optischen her würde ich sagen schleifen ist nicht nötig da es schon recht plan ist




Über Kreuz die Schrauben anziehen.
Sind die Temperaturen jetzt eigentlich besser ?


----------



## Oliver (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Das neue Liquid Ultra soll sich leichter verteilen lassen und gleicht auch unebenheiten aufgrund seiner Konsistenz besser aus. Mit der Liquid Pro habe ich insbesondere bei großflächigem Einsatz (IHS) festgestellt, dass mehr hier besser ist, weil ansonsten die Unebenheiten nicht ausgeglichen werden können.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Dude101 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Über Kreuz die Schrauben anziehen.
> Sind die Temperaturen jetzt eigentlich besser ?



Im Gegenteil da der Chip ja keinen direkten Kontakt merh zum Kühler hat bleiben die Temps im 2D Betrieb gerade so bei 52C° (vorher 45-47) und im 3D Betrieb schießt die Temp inerhalb von Sekunden über 100C° und die Karte schaltet sich kurz ab (zum Glück  ). Und ja hab die Schrauben überkreuzt angezogen.
Und hab gemerkt, dass nichtmal die Ecken den Kühler berühren das kam nur daher weil ich beim ersten mal draufsetzten die Karte schräg eingesetzt habe.

*Edit*: Hab das Zeug nu wieder abgekratzt und morgen kommt wieder ne normale WLP drauf. Schade hätte gerne gewusst was es an Temp bringt aber konnt ja net ahnen wie ungenau die Leuts von Gigabyte arbeiten xD


----------



## Brzeczek (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

@Dude101

Eventuell ein Haar Lineal besorgen, IHS+Kühler vermessen und dann schleifen  


Ich habe meine IHS vom CPU auch geschliffen. Schau mal in mein sysprofiel rein, da sind Bilder drin.


----------



## Dude101 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Das Problem war ja nicht, dass da was krum geschliffen war sondern der Abstand war generell zwischen GPU und Kühler zu groß mit 0,2 bis 0,3mm. So einen Abstand kann man leider nicht mit Flüssigmetall überbrücken.


----------



## LOGIC (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

So ein riesen abstand ist doch kaum möglich ?! Da haben die hersteller aber ordentlich was zuviel abgeschliffen. Das kühlt ja nicht mal mit wärme leit pad.


----------



## Brzeczek (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Aso jetzt habe ich es verstanden  das ist ja mal mega ******* gemacht..... Schon mal überlegt ein anderen Kühler zu verwenden ?


----------



## Dude101 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Jo aber lohnt nich da ich früher oder später auf ne Wakü umsteigen will falls mein Geldbeutel mal wieder n bischen voller ist bzw. es überhaupt nen Kühler gibt der auf die Karte passt bei dem komischen PCB Design. Auf etlichen Seiten gesucht aber alle warn anderst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und will kein Kühler der die Wärme wieder ins Case pustet und alle die ich bisher gesehn hab machen das.


----------



## Brzeczek (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Das hätte ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Firegamer (14. März 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Hey!

Gutes How-to!

nun meine Frage: Kann ich Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste auf meinem zukünftigen CPU-Kühler benutzen?

Und welche ist besser? Die Liquid Pro oder Ultra?

Und wie sieht es mit Garantieverlust aus? Ist die beschriftung der CPU später noch lesbar?


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (14. März 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Garantie ist damit futsch.
Flüssmetall kannste für deine neue CPU verwenden - klar.
Besser ist, würde ich sagen die Liquid Pro.


----------



## Brzeczek (14. März 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

@Firegamer


1. Ja du kannst es für den Kühler benutzen.

2. Nimm das Ultra, ist neu auf dem Markt und die voreile werden ja auf der Web Seite beschrieben.
Aber ích muss sagen das ich es selber nie benutzt habe. 

3. Das mit der Beschriftung ist so eine Sache, aus eigene Erfahrung kann ich sagen das die Beschriftung nach 2 Jahren Dauerbenutzung noch lesbar ist. 
Aber Garantie gebe ich dir keine das im falle eines Defektes die denn CPU zurück nehmen.


----------



## Firegamer (14. März 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich werde es mir mal überlegen und die Temps mit der mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpaste abwarten  ...

Trotzdem THX für die Hilfe


----------



## Brzeczek (14. März 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Firegamer schrieb:


> Ich werde es mir mal überlegen und die Temps mit der mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpaste abwarten  ...
> 
> Trotzdem THX für die Hilfe




Also wenn du um jeden Grad kämpfst, ist das Flüssigmetall ein Pflicht kauf


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (14. März 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Es lohnt sich aber einfach nicht. Die 1-2° die du raushohlen wirst, mehr wird es nicht sein, wären es mir nicht Wert den Garantieverlust hinzunehmen und die Beschriftung unkenntlich zu machen. Ganz davon abgesehen dass die CPU später am Kühler klebt, ich spreche aus Erfahrung. In meinen Rechner kommt sicher keine Flüssigmetall mehr rein.


----------



## Brzeczek (14. März 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich aber einfach nicht. Die 1-2° die du raushohlen wirst, mehr wird es nicht sein, wären es mir nicht Wert den Garantieverlust hinzunehmen und die Beschriftung unkenntlich zu machen. Ganz davon abgesehen dass die CPU später am Kühler klebt, ich spreche aus Erfahrung. In meinen Rechner kommt sicher keine Flüssigmetall mehr rein.




1. Bei mir konnte man noch die Schrift ohne Probleme Lesen und das nach ca 2 Jahren.

2. Je nachdem was man vorher für eine Wärmeleitpaste benutzt hast könnte ein unterschied zwischen 1C° -7C° geben !

3.Wenn der Kühler mal wirklich nicht los will, musst du mit ein Föhn den Kühler erhitzen & drehen, erstmal nicht ziehen. Dann solte er sich ohne Probleme lösen !!

Es lässt sich mit 2 Glas Scheiben vergleichen die man aufeinander legt und wo dann zwischen Wasser ist. Mann muss sie drehen bzw zu einander verschieben um die auseinander zu kriegen, sonst ist es Sau schwer.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (14. März 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich glaube kaum dass Flüssigmetall WLP 7° raushohlt - gut, der Hersteller sagt es, aber selbst bei dem Vergleich von dem Betrieb ohne WLP und dann mit Flüssigmetall kam ich nur auf 6° ! deswegen bezweifle ich dass er mehr als 2° raushohlen wird.
Dass mit der Schrift ist so ne Sache, ich hab damals nachdem ich die WLP wieder runterkriegen wollte sie mit der beiligenden Stahlwolle plan geschliffen, deswegen auch die Schrift weg.
Wie ihr nach dem auftragen die WLP wieder runtergekriegt habt frag ich mich, vllt mit viel wasser, dann siehste die noch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



Firegamer schrieb:


> nun meine Frage: Kann ich Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste auf meinem zukünftigen CPU-Kühler benutzen?



Hmm - mit Vorsicht.
Der eigentliche Kühlerboden ist okay (Kupfer), aber die Halterung zieht sich an der Seite sehr weit runter. Wenn der Kühler breiter als der Heatspreader ist, ist das kein Problem (kann ich auf den Bilder aber nicht abschätzen und du sagst auch nicht, was für eine CPU es ist), wenn nich, dann musst du dich zumindest auf Korrosion einstellen. (Was das für Folgen hat, weiß ich aber nicht. N bissl Materialverlust sollte der Kühlfunktion nicht im Weg stehen)



> Und welche ist besser? Die Liquid Pro oder Ultra?



Kein direkter Vergleichstest bekannt. Da die Ultra sonst kaum Vorteile bringt, vermute ich mal, dass die Kühlleistung nicht schlechter ist.



> Und wie sieht es mit Garantieverlust aus? Ist die beschriftung der CPU später noch lesbar?



Mein P4EE war vor einem Jahr und nach ca. 3 Jahren unter Liquid Pro in so gutem Zustand, dass ein eBayer sich gefreut hat, rund 200€ dafür auf den Tisch zu legen. Ich denke, da kann man von sogar von "gut lesbar" sprechen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (14. März 2010)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Liquid Pro und Ultra haben die gleichen Inhaltsstoffe:


			
				Sicherheitsdatenblatt Liquid Pro schrieb:
			
		

> Chemische Charakterisierung:
> Legierung aus den Metallen Gallium, Indium, Rhodium, Silber, Zink, Zinn,Wismut
> [Link]





			
				Sicherheitsdatenblatt Liquid Ultra schrieb:
			
		

> Chemische Charakterisierung:
> Legierung aus den Metallen Gallium, Indium, Rhodium, Silber, Zink, Zinn, Wismut ; suspendiert
> in einer Graphit-Kupfer Matrix
> [Link]



Gallium hat einen sehr niedrigen Schmelzpunkt (und keine überragende Wärmeleitfähigkeit). Die Liquid Ultra soll eine eher pastöse Konsistenz haben, d.h. sie enthält vielleicht etwas weniger Gallium und dafür mehr Silber. Wenn dem so ist, leitet Liquid Ultra die Wärme besser -> bessere Temperaturen.


----------



## KonterSchock (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Frage Lebt der tread noch? oder ist der zu?


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Frage Lebt der tread noch? oder ist der zu?


 
Klar lebt er noch! Was geht?


----------



## KonterSchock (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

ok hab da mal eine frage, und zwar hab ich diese  (Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra  Wärmeleitpaste) gekauft weil ich meine CPU und GPU bestreichen möchte jetz die frage , kann ich die WLP auch für die GPU nutzen? hat jemand erfahrung mit der Ultra wlp? also nach test hier ist die Wlp überspitze und besser als die Pro, hier link Hardware-Mag - Artikel/Tests - Test: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra im Praxistest


HW ,I7-2600K & GPU - 580GTX


----------



## Rizoma (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Also ich hab die in meinen Notebooks sehr gerne benutzt da man da ja auf jedes Grad angewiesen ist und ja ich habs sie für GPU und CPU benutzt Ich habe mit der normalen und mit der Ultra Erfahrung von den Temps. nehmen sie sich nichts. Die Ultra lässt sich nen tick besser auftragen und entfernen.


----------



## Brzeczek (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> ok hab da mal eine frage, und zwar hab ich diese  (Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra  Wärmeleitpaste) gekauft weil ich meine CPU und GPU bestreichen möchte jetz die frage , kann ich die WLP auch für die GPU nutzen? hat jemand erfahrung mit der Ultra wlp? also nach test hier ist die Wlp überspitze und besser als die Pro, hier link Hardware-Mag - Artikel/Tests - Test: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra im Praxistest
> 
> 
> HW ,I7-2600K & GPU - 580GTX


 
Du Muster drauf achten ob das Flüssigmettal nicht mit ALU korrediert..Sonst ist da nicht viel zu beachten. Außer das es Strom leitet!


----------



## KonterSchock (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

wie lange hält 1x auftragen? hab diese karte hier Guide: GTX 580 Stock Cooler Removal / Replacement - YouTube würde man die garantie verlieren wenn ich die WLP wächsel? soweit ich weis gewährt Evga auch bei demontage des orginal kühlers garantie, bringt das wächseln der WLP was??? eigentlich schon oder? aus erfahrung weis ich das da meist keine Gute WLP drunter ist da sich die hersteller net viel arbeit damit machen und genau da auf keine qualität setzen, da dieser tropfen WLP ja aus einer zapfe kommt, naja da kann nix gutes raus kommen.

wie muss ich dosieren? 1trpfen lang oder? hab eins mal die pro WLP gehabt aber damit war ich überhaupt nicht glücklich weils zu flüssig war, die ultra variante ist doch da besser oder??? 

wenn ich das mache dann würde ich die bilder hier auch posten also das ergebnis!


----------



## Brzeczek (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> wie lange hält 1x auftragen? hab diese karte hier Guide: GTX 580 Stock Cooler Removal / Replacement - YouTube würde man die garantie verlieren wenn ich die WLP wächsel? soweit ich weis gewährt Evga auch bei demontage des orginal kühlers garantie, bringt das wächseln der WLP was??? eigentlich schon oder? aus erfahrung weis ich das da meist keine Gute WLP drunter ist da sich die hersteller net viel arbeit damit machen und genau da auf keine qualität setzen, da dieser tropfen WLP ja aus einer zapfe kommt, naja da kann nix gutes raus kommen.
> 
> wie muss ich dosieren? 1trpfen lang oder? hab eins mal die pro WLP gehabt aber damit war ich überhaupt nicht glücklich weils zu flüssig war, die ultra variante ist doch da besser oder???
> 
> wenn ich das mache dann würde ich die bilder hier auch posten also das ergebnis!



1. Es hält theoretisch immer!

2. Wegen der Garantie bei EVGA Karten hast du Recht. Aber wenn beim Umbau etwas Kaputt geht hast du keine Garantie Ansprüche!!

3. Zur Dosierung. Eben so drauf Klatschen das die DIE gerade so abgedeckt ist! 

4.Das Flüssigmettal lässt sich sehr schwer verteilen, es verhält sich wie Quecksilber in der Luft und strebt an Kugeln zu Bilden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> kann ich die WLP auch für die GPU nutzen? hat jemand erfahrung mit der Ultra wlp?



Mit der Ultra habe ich keine Erfahrung, aber die Pro nutze ich seit iirc 2006 bei jeder GPU-Kühlermontage in meinem Rechner. Einziger Unterschied zu CPUs: Du solltest extrem vorsichtig vorgehen, denn du kannst GPUs nunmal nicht abseits des PCBs präparieren. Und Liquid Metal auf der Platine oder gar an Bauteilen (Stichwort: Spalt unter BGA, feine Beinchen bei anderen) ist ein echtes Problem, weil sich das Zeug nunmal kaum aufsaugen und nur schlecht wegwischen lässt.




KonterSchock schrieb:


> wie lange hält 1x auftragen?



De facto ewig. Es ist eine Metallegierung - die verdampft nicht einfach und sie enthält auch keine Zusätze, die sich verabschieden könnten.



> würde man die garantie verlieren wenn ich die WLP wächsel?



Hängt vom Hersteller ab, in aller Regel führt eine Demontage des Kühlers zum vollständigen Garantieverlust.



> bringt das wächseln der WLP was???



Aus den von dir genannten Gründen: Einige Grad können möglich sein.



> wie muss ich dosieren? 1trpfen lang oder?



Schwer zu sagen, da das Zeug riesige Tropfen bilden kann, die viel zu viel wären. Du musst halt die ganze Fläche bedecken können, aber wenn du das mit einem Pinselstrich hinbekommst, dann hast du schon mehr, als sein muss.


----------



## Takei Naodar (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich benutze die Ultra und kann sagen dass sie nicht ganz so Spritzergefährdet ist wie andere, und sich nen tacken besser versteilen lässt.... von den Temperaturen nehmen die unterschiedlichen Versionen nicht viel, von daher würde ich die Ultra aufgrund der besseren Verarbeitungseigenschaften empfehlen.
Sie ist insgesamt fast genauso flüssig wie die Pro, aber durch die Metallpartikel, ist die Verteilung etwas einfacher.... Vorsicht ist aber trotzem wie bei allen Flüssigmetallen immer geboten.


----------



## Rizoma (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den heatspreadern von den aktuellen Prozessoren aus sind die aus alu? ich bin aus dem Notebooksektor nur Prozessoren ohne den Spreader gewohnt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Heatspreader sind und waren schon immer aus vernickeltem Kupfer.


----------



## KonterSchock (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

1. hab die 580gtx neu, also 1woche alt, was würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?????? machen oder warten?

2.werde die Ultra paste mal auf mein alten P4 (DEFEKT) auftragen um mir ein bild zu machen, es geht nur um die dosierung um zu sehen obs von allein runterläuft oder so ich forsch das mal! hatte eins mal die Pro variante und die war net so der hit find ich! 

hab noch eine alte 2900xt karte die noch geht da könnt ich es mal mit der Ultra WLP ausprobieren, es ist zwar net schlimm wenn die flöten geht aber das möchte ich doch dann auch nicht! hmmm die sache muss perfekt verlaufen sonst hab ich ein problem! weil 1. wenn ich Zb die WLP von der 580GTX weg mach weis ich ja garnet wo ich zu nott, so eine dicke WLP bekomme wie das orginal was drauf war.

ich forsch die sache erst mal bevor ich die radikal kur mach.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

Mit dem Alter hat das nichts zu tun. Entweder du willst bessere Kühlung und es ist dir das Risiko wert - oder nicht. Was nützt es dir, eine Grafikkarte nach zwei Jahren Betrieb für die letzten Monate um 4 K kälter zu bekommen?
Runterlaufen sollte kein Problem sein, da musst du schon extrem hoch dosieren. Ich hatte bei mir mal zuviel Liquid Pro auf der CPU, da habe ich dann Monate später einen >2 mm großen Tropfen neben der CPU an der Kühlerunterseite hängen. Aber dank der hohen Oberflächenspannung bleiben solche Tropfen eben auch an Ort und Stelle. Auf der Grafikarte würde sowieso alles auf den Kühler laufen -> 
Problematisch ist nur das Auftragen als solches. Man darf halt nicht kleckern oder spritzen. (Wichtig: Nicht über der GPU aus der Spritze drücken. Die ruckt manchmal. Drücken nebendran einen kleinen Tropfen raus, der an der Spitze hängenbleibt, und setze den dann auf die GPU)

"dicke WLP" brauchst du zum Austausch übrigens nicht (wenn du Dicke nötig wäre, wäre Flüssigmetall der falsche Ansatz  ), da geht alles mögliche. Das die Hersteller zuviel und zu zähe Paste nehmen und zu schlecht verteilen, ist ja eben das Problem.


----------



## Brzeczek (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> 1. hab die 580gtx neu, also 1woche alt, was würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?????? machen oder warten?
> 
> 2.werde die Ultra paste mal auf mein alten P4 (DEFEKT) auftragen um mir ein bild zu machen, es geht nur um die dosierung um zu sehen obs von allein runterläuft oder so ich forsch das mal! hatte eins mal die Pro variante und die war net so der hit find ich!
> 
> ...


 

1. Warte noch drei Monate. Statistisch gesehen geht neue Hardware in den ersten  drei Monaten am häufigsten kaputt.

2. Wenn du eine Karte von der Firma EVGA hast, erlischt die Garantie bei der Kühler Demontage nicht (Sollange bei den Arbeiten nix kaputt geht!!)


----------



## KonterSchock (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

ok, leute.

habs mir jetz noch mal überlegt und zwar bestreiche ich die karte vor erst nicht um, aber was ich auf jedenfall tue ist die CPU. mit die ganze sache sinn ergibt habe ich mir diesen lüfter http://gh.de/671455 (*COUGAR / Vortex PWM 120mm CF-V12HP) *gekauft , montiert wird er am H60, zuzeit habe ich denn Orginal Lüfter von corsair dran. 

was ich damit erreichen möchte ist das es an der cpu kühler wird deswegen 1 neuen lüfter dazu die ultra paste , paste habe ich ja schon warte jetz nur noch aufm lüfter, dann bau ich um und bestreiche die cpu neu.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste*

so leute hab denn test mal gemacht so schauts aus , hmm der CPU ist doch noch funktionäble! naja möchte mein beitrag zu diesen HowTo beitragen.
dazu muss ich sagen das sich alte WLP auch mit Nagellack reiniger entfernen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

In Vorbereitung auf einen Test mit unteranderem drei Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmitteln wurden die Startposts runderneuert.
Wer Kommentare/Fehler/Anregungen hat, möge die nennen.


----------



## Jolly91 (2. April 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Ich bin am spekulieren...


Momentan verwendete ich immer die Noctua NT-H1 und war von der immer gut bedient. Klecks in die Mitte, Kühler rauf fertig. Bei GPU`s (GTX 260) ist das auch nicht viel anders. 

Vom Preislichen her, würde mich das Coollaboratory Liquid Pro um 3€ mehr kosten, und ich kann damit eigentlich mehr Anwendungen tätigen, als mit einer Normalen WLP. Aber dafür darf ich eben den Belag von Kühler und GPU/CPU/RAM/Spawa kratzen 

So viel mal vorweg, es soll ja nicht den Eindruck hinterlassen, das ich fast monatlich den Kühler tausche, letztes mal musste ich die WLP erneuern, als ich mein Netzteil einbaute, war im Mai 2011. Und von Mai 2011 bis Juni 2009, als ich das System zusammenstellte, wurde keine erneuerung getätigt. Also tausche ich die sehr selten. Und wie schon oben geschrieben, muss man das nicht ganz glänzend machen, wenn wieder ne Liquid Pro drauf kommt.

Und von den Temperaturen her würde es mir gute 5°C bringen.

Gekühlt würde ein Q9550 @ 3,91ghz vielleicht auch 4,0ghz werden. 

Oder soll ich doch auf eine normale Arctic Cooling MX-4, NT-H1, PK1 setzen?


----------



## Brzeczek (2. April 2012)

Auf keinen Fall! Nimm das flüssigmetall, es lohnt sich wenn es um jeden C° geht.


----------



## Jolly91 (2. April 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, dann kann die Kiste bei 4,0ghz laufen, aber 3,91 sind schöner


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Also ich persönlich bin weiterhin ein Fan von Flüssigmetal. Wenn du konventionelle Pasten nehmen willst (5 K Unterschied sind sehr optimistisch zugunsten des Flüssigmetalls), würde ich, mit Blick auf den letzten PCGH-Test, die MX-2 gegenüber der MX-4 vorziehen. In letzterer ist zwar mehr drin, aber wenn du nicht oft wechselst, ist das keine geringere Leistung wert.


----------



## Jolly91 (3. April 2012)

Ein Wechsel der CPU kommt sehr, sehr selten vor, da zahlt es sich denke ich schon aus.

Was wäre besser, die Pro oder die Ultra. Hab da schon einige Berichte durch, die Ultra ist zwar in Sachen Kühlleistung um ein klein wenig schlechter, aber von der Handhabung her widerrum besser. 

Ultra oder Pro, das ist die Frage?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

_sach doch in deinen pms, dass du das gleiche auch postest. kurzfassung:_

Die Ultra handhabt sich nicht soviel besser, dass es mir die Nachteile wert wäre, aber jemand ohne Flüssigmetallerfahrung kann viel Geduld einsparen.


----------



## Jolly91 (3. April 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Werd es mir mal überlegen. 

Und noch weitere Vergleiche lesen...

Ich laß gerade, die Pro würde aushärten, die Ultra nicht. Und in einem anderen Testbericht, war die Ultra um 1°C vor der Pro.


Bei meinem Noctua NH-U12P mit vernickelter Oberfläche, wird es kein Problem sein, die CPU vom Kühler auch nach 2 Jahren zu trennen, aber wenn ich mal einen Kupferkühler, wie den Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme True Copper rein aus neugier verbauen würde, würde sich das Flüssigmetall mit dem Kupfer vertragen, bis auf die Tatsache das die nur schwerer abgehen gehen wird?

Momentan liegt die Ultra vorn.

CPU Kühler ist ein Noctua NH-U12P mit 2 Xigmatek-XLF F125x, wobei mir einer davon die NB schön kühlt. 

Ich muss mir das alles mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, immerhin sind es meistens nur 2°C, mit einem haufen Nachteile, jedoch bei der Ultra sind diese um ein viel faches geringer als bei der Pro.


Ich denke es würde mehr bringen, die CPU und den Kühler Plan zu schleifen. Würde man dann auch noch das Flüssigmetall verwenden können?


----------



## Brzeczek (4. April 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:
			
		

> Werd es mir mal überlegen.
> 
> Und noch weitere Vergleiche lesen...
> 
> ...



Ja das bringt viel. Ich habe das auch gemacht. Nur du musst drauf achten das dein CPU Kühler Halter Schrauben hat. Man braucht recht hohen anpressdruck.


----------



## Jolly91 (4. April 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Du meinst sicherlich die Schrauben, die mit einer Feder umgeben sind, richtig?

Der ist so fest angeschraubt, der würde schon alleine durch den Anpressdruck der WLP halten 


Ich stelle mir da gerade - 6°C durchs Plan schleifen und - 2-5°C des Liquid Ultras schon mal - 8°C bis - 10°C vor.

Würde da ein Schleifpapier mit der Körnung 600/800/1000 auch gehen?


----------



## Brzeczek (4. April 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst sicherlich die Schrauben, die mit einer Feder umgeben sind, richtig?
> 
> Der ist so fest angeschraubt, der würde schon alleine durch den Anpressdruck der WLP halten
> 
> ...



Richtig!

 Du musst immer feiner werden mit dem schleifpapier. Zum Schluss polieren.

 Schau mal in mein sysprofil wie schön es glänzt. Aber wie viel °C man raus holt kann man nicht so genau sagen. Berichte mal wie viel es bei dir gebracht hat.


----------



## Jolly91 (4. April 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Das wird noch eine Woche dauern können, jetzt muss ich mal einen Kondensator an die GTX 260 ran löten, und eine WLP bestellen, wenn ich wirklich die Fluid Ultra bestelle, kann man mit der auch die WLP der GPU erneuern?

Wen es 6°C sind, wäre ich schon zufrieden. ^^


Sieht ja mal richtig schön aus dein Q9450.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich laß gerade, die Pro würde aushärten, die Ultra nicht. Und in einem anderen Testbericht, war die Ultra um 1°C vor der Pro.



Ich habe keine Langzeiterfahrungen mit der Ultra. Die Pro kann, wie beschrieben, durch Einwanderung von Kuper ihren Schmelzpunkt über die Raumtemperatur verschieben. Aufgrund ähnlicher Grundbestandteile würde ich das auch von der Ultra erwarten.



> Ich denke es würde mehr bringen, die CPU und den Kühler Plan zu schleifen. Würde man dann auch noch das Flüssigmetall verwenden können?



Prinzipiell ja, viele Erfahrungsberichte liegen mir aber nicht vor. Prinzipiell besteht die Gefahr, dass sich das nicht-mehr-Flüssigmetall mit dem blanken Heatspreader genauso verbindet, wie mit nicht (mehr) vernickelten Kühlerböden. Das könnte Probleme beim Ausbau geben. Auf Heatspreadern mit Vernickelung hat man nur/höchstens das Problem, dass es sehr gut in die Oberflächenunebenheiten einzieht (-> bei Aushärtung muss man ggf. ein bißchen mit stumpfen Gegenständen nachhelfen, um eine wirklich glatte Oberfläche zu haben und wenn es wie neu aussehen soll, ist man eine Weile am polieren)
Wieviel Schleifen insgesamt bringt, hängt stark vom Ausgangspunkt ab. Einige So775 CPUs waren in der Tat extrem krum.




Jolly91 schrieb:


> Das wird noch eine Woche dauern können, jetzt muss ich mal einen Kondensator an die GTX 260 ran löten, und eine WLP bestellen, wenn ich wirklich die Fluid Ultra bestelle, kann man mit der auch die WLP der GPU erneuern?



Prinzipiell kein Problem (wenn der Kühler kein Alu am Boden hat - bei vielen GPU HDT-Lösungen der Fall). Auf Silizium DIEs (hatte die 260 einen Heatspreader? ) entfallen sogar die meisten Nachteile (deutlich besseres Auftrageverhalten, leichte Reinigung). Aber da man die GPU nicht von der Karte nehmen kann, sollte man höllisch aufpassen, dass nichts danebengeht/spritzt.



> Wen es 6°C sind, wäre ich schon zufrieden. ^^



Das ist bei den Serien-Kaugummis auf vielen Grafikkarten ja schon mit einfachsten Silikonpasten möglich


----------



## Brzeczek (4. April 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird noch eine Woche dauern können, jetzt muss ich mal einen Kondensator an die GTX 260 ran löten, und eine WLP bestellen, wenn ich wirklich die Fluid Ultra bestelle, kann man mit der auch die WLP der GPU erneuern?
> 
> Wen es 6°C sind, wäre ich schon zufrieden. ^^
> 
> Sieht ja mal richtig schön aus dein Q9450.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-ihs-eines-core-2-duo-quad-schleifen.html

Das ist etwas für dich. 

Wenn ich in Zukunft mein kühler vom CPU lösen muss, habe ich so meine zweifel ob das geht. 

Aber wenn es wo weit ist werde ich hier ein Video Posten und euch von meiner Erfahrung teilhaben.


----------



## Jolly91 (4. April 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Japp, das brachte mich auf die Idee mit dem Schleifen. 


Wen ich mir eine WLP hole, dann die Prolimatech Pk-1 Nano Aluminium.

Und das Plan schleifen mag zwar bei dem ein oder anderen Wunder bewirken, aber da müsste ich mal meine CPU vermessen. 


Wobei ich mir die Frage stellen, ob das überhaupt was bringt, der HS ist doch eigentlich als Schutz da, auch habe ich gelesen, dass es seit der 45nm Fertigung kaum was bringen wird, die CPU zu schleifen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Wenn der Heatspreader ~plan ist (oder die Wölbung gut zum Kühlerboden pass - einige sind ja absichtlich konvex), dann bringt schleifen fast gar nichts. Die Penryn-Generation war in der Hinsicht schon ein großer Fortschritt gegenüber Conroe, aber es gab noch ein paar schwarze Schafe. Nachgucken sollte man aber, bevor man drauf lost schleift.


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Hallo,
hab mir vor ein paar Tagen so ein Liquid MetalPad von Coolaboratory gekauft. Jetzt hab ich ein Problem: Dank der Kühlleistung vom Noctua NH-D14 schaff ich keinen ordentlichen burn-in, selbst mit 4,6 GHz OC geht die Temp nicht über 79°C  
Sind die temperaturleit-Eigenschaften dennoch vergleichbar mit einem erfolgreichen burn-in? Wenn nicht muss eben wieder ne normale WLP drauf.


----------



## Brzeczek (28. Juni 2012)

DerpMonstah schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hab mir vor ein paar Tagen so ein Liquid MetalPad von Coolaboratory gekauft. Jetzt hab ich ein Problem: Dank der Kühlleistung vom Noctua NH-D14 schaff ich keinen ordentlichen burn-in, selbst mit 4,6 GHz OC geht die Temp nicht über 79°C
> Sind die temperaturleit-Eigenschaften dennoch vergleichbar mit einem erfolgreichen burn-in? Wenn nicht muss eben wieder ne normale WLP drauf.



Du kannst mit einen Föhn nach helfen und den Lüfter für die Kühlung abschalten.


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Ah ok, werde ich später mal ausprobieren. Danke


----------



## Brzeczek (28. Juni 2012)

DerpMonstah schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ok, werde ich später mal ausprobieren. Danke



Du bist dir sicher wie ein Burn-In funktioniert?!


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Klar.


----------



## Ronso (12. September 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Hallo, ich wollte mir auch erste Erfahrungen mit dem Flüssigmetall aneignen.

Ich werde aber scheinbar von allen dazu abgeraten.  So langsam habe ich meine Zweifel, ob das wirklich zielführend ist, wenn man Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel nimmt:

Wakü für i5-3570k + GTX670 in einem Corsair 650D Gehäuse


----------



## mo5qu1to (16. September 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Hallo, habe nicht alle Seiten gelesen, also Entschuldigung falls eine ähnliche Frage schon gestellt wurde. Wie verhält es sich wenn ich eine FM Paste durch eine andere ersetzen will, so z. B. Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra durch Phobya FM Paste. Müssen dann die Reste der anderen Paste auch restlos entfernt werden? Mir geht es um eventuell andere Zusammensetzungen, ob es da Probleme geben könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. September 2012)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Unterschiede in der Zusammensetzung sind prinzipiell denkbar (Liquid Ultra hat definitiv leicht andere Eigenschaften, als der Rest), aber ich persönlich würde mich auf das beschränken, was ohne Schleifen weggeht.


----------



## RUHRPOTT_FINEST (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis die Liquid Ultra zu 100% Wirkung zeigt, oder ist die von anfang an vorhanden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Habe es ehrlich gesagt nie getestet, aber rein von der Theorie her sollte sich die Leistung nicht verändern, solange sie flüssig bleibt. Wenn sie mit dem Kühlerboden legiert, dürfte sich der Wärmeleitwert verändern (tendentiell verbessern), aber das dauert (idealerweise ewig).


----------



## RUHRPOTT_FINEST (3. März 2014)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

danke für deine antwort


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

ruyven, könntest du bei Gelegenheit die Bilder nochmal hier im Forum hochladen, bzw. den Anfangspost in seinen Originalzusstand versetzen? Das wäre spitze.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Die verschwundenen Bilder waren von RuneDRS, der scheinbar seinen Account hat löschen lassen. Da kann ich nichts machen, außer die nicht funktionierenden Einbettungen löschen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Gibts wohl nur noch als Google-Thumbnails.
Im Cache ist leider auch nichts mehr drin.


----------



## stone1978 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Kontakt - Phobya | Fear it!

Ich habe jetzt in meinem Fall mich an den Hersteller gewendet.  Die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand ich möchte nur verhindert dass sich CPU und Kühler miteinander verschweissen.

Meine Anfrage im Anhang. 

Hoffe die Kombination funktioniert

PASTE = Phobya Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste 
CPU = 5820k mit Heatspreader
KÜHLER = Thermaltake CL-W007-PL12BL-A Water 3.0 Ultimate CPU Kühler

Kaufentscheidung auf Basis von diesem Test

lg Stone


----------



## S!lent dob (7. September 2015)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Als Ergänzung bzw Erfahrungsbericht möchte ich einbringen das daß Verteilen der WLP auf meiner CPU extrem einfach ging, ich denke es hat mit meinem Reinigungsmittel zu tuen.

Ich habe die CPU mithilfe von Bremsenreiniger von Rückständen befreit. Das Mittel habe ich großzügig auf Küchenrolle gesprüht und dann mit angemessenem Druck den Heatspreader gereinigt.
Die Coollab. Liquid Pro ließ danach mit Hilfe eines Wattestäbchens fast genau wie herkömmliche WLP verteilen, eine hohe Oberflächenspannung oder gar eine Kugelrückbildung konnte ich nicht feststellen 

Edit: Meine Aufgetragene Menge entsprach dem dem öfters erwähnten Reiskorn, erst dachte ich das sowenig nie ausreichen wird, aber das tat es doch, innerhalb einer Minute hatte ich auf dem gesamten HS eine spiegelnde Oberfläche!


----------



## Robi-G (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Ich hoffe, man kann so ein altes Thread wieder ausgraben. Gibt es denn User hier mit Erfahrungen zu den Flüssigmetallen? Man hört ja verschiedenes und da und dort, dass das Metall erhärtet bzw. sich an die CPU gefressen hat.
Wie sieht es hier mit den Erfahrungen aus?

lg


----------



## Jolly91 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Ich hab das Liquid Metal Pad unter der Gigabyte GTX 780ti WF3 verbaut, schön zurecht geschnitten, und kann nur sagen es hat mir 5-7°C gebracht bei Standardeinstellung. Beim i7-3930K werde ich den Bereich um das Loch einfach auslassen. Wen da mal eben 1cm nicht abgedeckt ist, sind das vielleicht 1°C, wenn überhaupt, da der DIE ja in der mitte des HS ist. WLP will ich da auch nicht hinschmieren. Das Loch ist auch links oben.

Ich verwendete auch einen i7-3820 mit einer Prolimatech PK-1 unter einem Phanteks PH-TC14PE. Der erreichte mit 4,3ghz - 1,34v mal 68°C am heißesten Kern. Jetzt habe ich einen i7-3930K mit der PK-1 und erreiche da mit 1,12v - 3,8ghz 57°C bei geschätzten 152W Verbrauch lt. Coretemp. Mit Prime95 28.5 erreiche ich mit 1,20, oder 1,15v und 1.344k schon mal 172W Abwärme. Der heißeste Kern geht aber nicht über 61°C was bei ca. 50°C HS Temperatur Enden würde. Mit 1.000U/min bei den Phantek Lüftern.

Zieltemperatur ist aber 90°C am Kern damit der HS über 70°C hat und so das Metall schmelzen kann. Ansonsten wird das halt schwierig, dahin komme ich aber nur mit abgeschalteten Lüftern. Silizium hält bekanntlich auch weit über 100°C aus. 

Selbst den i7-3820 @ 3,8ghz - 1,20v kühlte ich mal passiv nur mit den Gehäuselüftern und hatte max. 73°C Kerntemperatur (~110W).


----------



## Meroveus (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*



Robi-G schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, man kann so ein altes Thread wieder ausgraben. Gibt es denn User hier mit Erfahrungen zu den Flüssigmetallen? Man hört ja verschiedenes und da und dort, dass das Metall erhärtet bzw. sich an die CPU gefressen hat.
> Wie sieht es hier mit den Erfahrungen aus?
> 
> lg



Ich verwende Flüssigmetall zwischen DIE und HS bei meiner CPU. Das brachte mir 30° niedrigere Temperaturen. Bei richtiger Handhabung funktioniert das auch alles Problemlos.

Das sich Flüssigmetall an irgendwas dran "frisst", passiert nur auf Aluminium. Bei Kupfer oder vernickelten Flächen, passiert das nicht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich bestätigen, dass trotz einer vernickelten Oberflächen bei der coollaboratory liquid ultra eine Reaktion stattfinden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Ich lies den Versuch mit dem Liquid Metal Pad, da ich irgendwann den Kühler runternehmen muss um an die Speicher ran zu kommen. Bei Grafikkarten mache ich es aber seit der 780ti immer.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*



M4gic schrieb:


> Ich nutze das Zeug auch seit Ewigkeiten und mag die Flüssige Variante noch lieber als die Plättchen.
> Bei Grafikkarten gibt es überhaupt kein Problem. Bei meinem alten 3770 Headspreader und einem Kupfer EK Waterblock gab es allerdings einee recht heftige Reaktion
> Ich vermute allerdings das das an Rückständen von einer alten WLP lag die ich nicht 100 Prozentig entfernen konnte/wollte. Also selbst Schuld. Jetzt wird alles blitzeblank poliert bevor ich das Zeug verwende.
> Der EK ließ sich wieder schön aufpolieren, den 3770k benutze ich allerdings nur ohne Headspreader, da ich ihn bestimmt nicht wieder plan geschliffen bekommen hätte


wiso? planschleifen is doch ganz simpel... nimmst einfach glas als auflage... glas kommt an plan seeehr na rann... schleifpapier drauf und die cou rüber.... so habe ich schon einige hs plan geschliffen

nutze lm auch schon ewig... nutze es überall und es funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## bennySB (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Das wird nicht dein Problem gewesen sein. 
Er wird wohl durch die "heftige Reaktion" enorme Unebenheiten und ggf. auch Brüche oder Risse gehabt haben und sowas schleift man nicht so einfach runter xD


----------



## ArtiiC_FreeZex (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Hey! Hab mir mal ein kleines system aus gebrauchten Komponenten gebaut, i7 2600k und dieser wird mit Boxed lüfter 90°C heiß, zur abhilfe hab ich mir einen Arctic Freezer 13 bestellt(Gehäuse erlaubt max 138mm) und die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut nur weiß ich nicht ob bei dieser der Schleifschwamm dabei ist, ist es denn notwendig den Headspreader zu schleifen? Und hab auch noch eine GTX 780 dazu gekauft diese wird unter volllast auch 83°C heiß, schafft da LM abhilfe oder kann ich das überhaupt auf die GPU auftragen? Und kann ich zur reinigung Feuerzeugbenzin nehmen? Hab sowieso noch altes von meinem Zippofeuerzeug da liegen.


----------



## Meroveus (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Zum Reinigen nimmt man stincknormales Küchen oder Klopapier. Deinen Heatspreader brauchst du auch nicht schleifen (gescheiter Kühler + VCore fixen bringt am meisten). Flüssigmetall wird deiner GPU auch nicht helfen, wenn der eigentliche Kühlkörper das Problem ist (welches genaue Modell ist es denn ?), ist dieser zu schwach, nützt auch der beste Wärmetransport nichts. Wenn du es ganz genau wissen willst, dann nimm etwas von deiner Kryonaut und ersetzt damit die WLP der GPU (wenn wirst du mit LM auch keine besseren Ergebnisse erzielen).


----------



## ArtiiC_FreeZex (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

edit: grad geschaut, ist eine Windforce 3X, der vorbesitzer hat sie glaube ich kein mal gereinigt vielleicht liegts daran, ist mittlerweile auch schon 3 Jahre alt die Karte, ich schraub sie mal auseinander und reinige sie mal ordentlich und mach trotzdem mal die Kryonaut drauf. Und mit dem reinigen hab ich ja gemeint das der Headspreader der CPU komplett sauber und frei von jeglichen fettflecken sein soll da sich sonst das FM nicht verteilen lässt.


----------



## Meroveus (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*



ArtiiC_FreeZex schrieb:


> Und mit dem reinigen hab ich ja gemeint das der Headspreader der CPU komplett sauber und frei von jeglichen fettflecken sein soll da sich sonst das FM nicht verteilen lässt.



Dann kannst du alles mit hohem Alkoholanteil nehmen, was rückstandslos abtrocknet oder verfliegt. Also zum Beispiel Isopropanol, Nagellackentferner (sollte dann Aceton enthalten), oder dein vorgeschlagenes Feuerzeugbenzin.


----------



## ArtiiC_FreeZex (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Sehr schön, danke für die klare antwort. Der Freezer ist heut gekommen, ich warte noch auf die Kryonaut..


----------



## drebbin (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Du meinst wohl es soll *KEIN* Aceton enthalten


----------



## Meroveus (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*



drebbin schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl es soll *KEIN* Aceton enthalten



Nein ich meinte schon "soll Aceton" enthalten . Nagellackentferner ohne Aceton enthält Pflegestoffe, die recht schwer verdampfen und Rückstände hinterlassen.


----------



## drebbin (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Aceton greift doch aber das PCB an, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## ZMC (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Nimm doch Isopropyl-Alkohol, gibt's z.B. in jeder Apotheke (leider dort zu Apothekerpreisen, aber das Minifläschchen für 3,50 EUR reicht ewig).


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*



drebbin schrieb:


> Aceton greift doch aber das PCB an, oder irre ich mich da?



Naja, sollst es ja nicht 3 Tage darin einweichen...


----------



## Meroveus (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*



drebbin schrieb:


> Aceton greift doch aber das PCB an, oder irre ich mich da?



Reines Aceton ist schon in der Lage einen Taschenrechner zu zerfressen. PCB ist aber ein anderer Kunststoff (Widerstandsfähiger).

*Angaben beziehen sich auf eine Kurzzeiteinwirkung (reinigen), von einer Langzeiteinwirkung (einweichen) distanziere ich mich ausdrücklich .


----------



## chischko (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Servus! Hab nun nich wirklich Lust das alles durch zu lesen hier, deswegen meine Fragen: Will meinen 4790K köpfen und FM einfügen. 
- Welches Füssigmetall kann man empfehlen? (am besten mit Link) 
- Wie klebe ich den HS und PCB wieder zusammen? Mit welchem Kleber? 
- Kann mir jemand nen Tool leihen? 

DAAAAANKE!!


----------



## Sverre (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Büdde...steht da alles...
Kaby Lake 7700k delid - Delidding and applying liquid metal instead Intel TIM - YouTube


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

du musst den garnicht ankleben. kannste wende willst auch einfach mit unterklemmen. 

ACHTUNG:
dabei verschiebt sich das ganze etwas daher etwas weiter unten den hs ansetzen und etwas gegenhaltend as er nicht ins unendliche gedrückt wird. wer jetzt was von kratzern erzählt, entstehen keine, habs zumindest bei 10 versuchen mit nem defekten 4770k und flüssigmetal dazwischen nicht hinbekommen kratzer aufs die zu machen. hab das nämlich mit nem defekten prozzi erstmal getestet als ich das gelesen hatte.


----------



## Meroveus (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*



chischko schrieb:


> Welches Füssigmetall kann man empfehlen?



Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra Cooling Kit mit 1x: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor



> Wie klebe ich den HS und PCB wieder zusammen? Mit welchem Kleber?



Man muss es nicht zwingend wieder verkleben, die Halteklammer vom Mainboard fixiert das ganze einwandfrei (so mache ich es), falls man doch verkleben möchte Hochtemperatur-Silikon Dichtmasse Dichtsilikon Dichtungssilikon Dichtstoff hochtemperaturbestandig hitzefest Abdichtungspaste Haushalt Auto PKW Fahrzeuge Backofen Ofenscheibe Verglasung Elektroherd Herd Kochfeld Kochflachen Ceranfeld Olwannen Olwannendichtung Motor Getriebe Geblase Pumpen Heizkessel Klimagerate Trockner 85g +350degC BLACK SCHWARZ TUBE: Amazon.de: Auto. Dafür wird das alte Silikon enfernt (abschaben) und durch eine dünne Schicht neues ersetzt. Dabei sollte eine "Lücke" gelassen werden (wie bei dem alten), damit die erhitzte Luft entweichen kann und sich dadurch kein Druck aufbaut. 



> Kann mir jemand nen Tool leihen?



Leider nein.



> DAAAAANKE!!



Bitte 

Der Vorzufindende Lieferort in den Amazon Links ist nicht mein realer. Hinweise sind deshalb nicht von nöten.


----------



## MDJ (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Bisher habe ich noch keine CPU geköpft oder mit Flüssigmetall-Paste gearbeitet. Habe aber Interesse daran und bin am überlegen, demnächst mal Versuche selbst zu starten und meine CPUs zu "updaten".
Allerdings habe ich noch eine Frage:
Auf der Seite 1 dieses Threads steht unter Vorteil: "_- keine Alterung, kein Erneuern_". Dies ist genau das, was ich auch anstrebe: Einmal umbauen, nie wieder neu öffnen. Allerdings habe ich auf vereinzelten Seiten gelesen, dass manche nach 2-3 Jahren das Problem hatten, dass die Paste fest geworden wäre und die Temperatur dadurch wieder hoch geht. Dies finde ich eigenartig, da ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, wieso so eine Paste aushärten sollte (oder austrocknet)... Mit was könnte es zu tun haben, dass diese Leute so ein Problem hatten? Fehler bei der vorherigen Reinigung?

Eventuell könnte man diesen Punkt im Startbeitrag unter den Punkt "Häufiggestellte Fragen/Vorurteile erläutert!" mit aufnehmen.


----------



## Meroveus (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Dann wurde herkömmliche Wärmeleitpaste verwendet, mit Flüssigmetall kann so etwas nicht passieren. Nicht jeder nutzt beim köpfen Flüssigmetall (aus Angst vor Kurzschlüssen, da elektrisch leitfähig).


----------



## MDJ (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Dann wurde herkömmliche Wärmeleitpaste verwendet, mit Flüssigmetall kann so etwas nicht passieren. Nicht jeder nutzt beim köpfen Flüssigmetall (aus Angst vor Kurzschlüssen, da elektrisch leitfähig).



Dort wurde definitiv Flüssigmetall genutzt, da solche Storys bei Kundenrezessionen zu lesen waren. Daher meine Verwunderungen :/


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

anscheinend ja nicht, weil mit flüssigmetal sowas nicht passiert. hab erst letzens nen ivy den ich kurz nach ivy release geköpft hatte nochmal aufgemacht weil es hies die temps wurden schlechter und es kann an nix anderem liegen. das flüssigmetal war wie neu. 
ergebnis: volkommen verstaubter luftkühler, na da muss man sich auch nich wundern. aber es hies ja alles in ordnung.


----------



## MDJ (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Hat hier schon mal jemand eine CPU mit 50-65W geköpft und mit Flüssigmetall umgerüstet? Mich würde mal interessieren, was dabei rum kommt. Könnte mir schon denken, dass da nicht viel passiert, aber würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## BosnaMaster (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Hallo zusammen, 

Wollte meine CPU auch Köpfen allerdings finde ich dieses Flüssigmetal von Coollaboratory  nirgendwo in der CH zum kaufen. Alternative könnte ich das von Thermal Grizzly nehmen oder wie es heisst. xD Passt auch oder?


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

ist laut test sogar leicht besser. ich nutz nurnoch das da es sich weit besser verteilen lässt als das liquid ultra.
aufpassen, sachte drücken, sonst kommt viel zu viel raus. die spritze ist sehr empfindlich.


----------



## BosnaMaster (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Jo danke verkleben wollte ich mit Silikon nicht mehr, einfach so HS drauf oder mit WLP etwas damit es besser hält zum einrasten? 

Dann auf HS auch Flüssigmetal, Kühler ist Alpenföhn Olymp also Kupfer sollte gehen. Muss ich Angst haben dass es rauslaufen kann wie bei WLP wenn Druck von Kühler draufkommt? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

solange du nicht zu viel nimmst nein. einfach gutbund dünn verstreichen. wlp über die kontakte (und oder bauteile neben dem die, wenn welche vorhanden sind). grad hs einsetzen und sockel schliesen. tipp: setze den hs etwas weiter oben an da er ein stück nach unten gezogen wird im einklemmprozess des sockels.


----------



## BosnaMaster (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Jo danke probiere es sonst wird es teures Lehrgeld. xD

Material schon bestellt allerdings dauert es noch etwas bis Delid Mate 2 Lieferbar ist.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Ich nehm ja gerne die rasierklinge, dauert keine 5min (also leie 10-15 + vorbereitung). ich empfehle das aber nimemr so einfach anchdem jemand letzens hier im forum versuchte mit nem cutter dann anschliesend uninformiert und unvorbereitet seinen prozessor köpfte und lynchte. falsches werkzeug WTF 
habs in über 50 köpfungen zu nicht einem beschädigten prozessor geschaft. wunder mich wie die leute sowas falsch machn^^


----------



## BosnaMaster (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Jo das mit Rasierklinge habe ich gelesen allerdings traue ich mich nicht xD *feigling* 

So wie in dem Video ist oki?

Der8auer Delid-Die-Mate CPU kÃ¶pfen mit HowTo - Caseking TV - YouTube

Ausser dem verkleben und so...

Dann halt noch auf HS schön verstreichen für den Kühler und gut ist.  



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*



BosnaMaster schrieb:


> Material schon bestellt allerdings dauert es noch etwas bis Delid Mate 2 Lieferbar ist.



Du bestellst Dir den Die Mate 2? Wenn ja: Was hälst Du davon, wenn ich mich an den Kosten beteilige und mir das Ding nach Dir für meine CPU ausleihe? Ich sehe Wohnort Thun... Schweiz, richtig? Könnte intertessant werden mit dem Versand.


----------



## BosnaMaster (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Jo schon bestellt allerdings gibt der Lieferant an 2-3 Wochen Lieferfrist. :mad:

Kann es dir auch so Ausleihen, einfach Versand übernehmen Schweiz -> Germany und natürlich zurückschicken.  

Schauen wir aber per PN wenn es da ist, sonst gibt es hier OT. xD 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MDJ (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Haben wir hier im Forum irgendwo einen CPU-Köpfen-Datensammel-Thread?
Also kein Thread wo man diskutiert, sondern nur einer Thread wo man Daten sammelt. So ähnlich wie der Benchmark-Thread.
Da könnte dann jeder seine Daten eintragen, die er selbst ermittelt hat.
Beispiel für die eingetragenen Werte:
- Welche CPU man hat und auf wie viel Volt sie läuft
- Temperaturen vor dem Köpfen (ohne / mit OC)
- Temperatur nach dem Köpfen und Ausrüsten mit neuer WLP (optional)
- Temperatur nach dem Köpfen und Ausrüsten mit Flüssigmetall
- Temperaturen mit eventuellem Undervolting

So hätte man eine schöne Sammlung mit groben Richtwerten und Erfahrungen.
Frage nur, weil ich irgendwie nichts finde. Falls wir sowas haben, wäre ich für einen Link dankbar


----------



## drebbin (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Glaube nicht dass so etwas existiert, da sind bestimmt schon Haufen Daten vorhanden, aber echt verstreut


----------



## chischko (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

So dann liefere ich mal eben Daten dazu: 4790K gerade frisch geköpft: Tempdrop beim F@H um ca. 18-21K! mehr habe ich leider nicht als Referenz aber da sieht man mal wieder WIE beschissen die WLP von Intel im 4790K wirklich ist. OC muss ich noch austesten etc. 
Resümée: Ich bin rundum zufrieden und wenn man etwas mutig ist und ein paar ordentliche Rasierklingen hat ist das echt ne geile Sache!


----------



## Tischi89 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*



chischko schrieb:


> Du bestellst Dir den Die Mate 2? Wenn ja: Was hälst Du davon, wenn ich mich an den Kosten beteilige und mir das Ding nach Dir für meine CPU ausleihe? Ich sehe Wohnort Thun... Schweiz, richtig? Könnte intertessant werden mit dem Versand.



Hey, ich plane mir den Mate zu bestellen und dachte auch schon daran nen Thread aufzumachen damit ich Leute finde die sich reinteilen wollen? Interesse?


Update: Oh ich sehe grade dass du wohl schon geköpft hast, jammerschade...


----------



## head87x (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Hi zusammen,

hab heut auch kram bestellt zum köpfen meines 6700k. Bin hespannt.

Habe hiereben gelesen, dass ihr auch liquid metal zwischen ihs und kühler nehmt? Laut der8auer nimmt er dafür normale aber hochwertige wlp. Bekommt man lm jemals wieder vom kühler bzw ihs?

*EDIT*

Außerdem hätte ich keinen Schimmer wie ich das LM auf den IHS auftragen sollte. Läuft man nicht Gefahr, dass es runterläuft oder tropft und dabei irgendwas kurzschließt? Habe leider auch nichts wirklich brauchbares bei Youtube oder so gefunden. Hat einer Erfahrung mit LM zwischen IHS und Kühlkörper?

Vielen Dank schon mal.

LG


----------



## head87x (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Guckt hier etwas keiner mehr rein?

PUSH


----------



## v3nom (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

LM zerläuft nicht wirklich, aber wenn du das zwischen CPU und IHS packst solltest du die offenliegenden Metalteile rund um die CPU schützen (Klebeband, nicht leitende WLP, Sekundenkleber).
Zwischen IHS und Kühler ist normale WLP besser, da sich diese einfacher entfernen lässt. LM könnte hier den Kühler oder IHS etwas "zusetzen" und lässt sich nicht zu 100% rückstandsfrei entfernen. Normale WLP funktioniert hier auch ganz gut weil die Wärme auf eine viel größere Fläche (den IHS) verteilt wird.


----------



## restX3 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Wenn man es nicht übertreibt mit dem LM verläuft da rein gar nichts. Hab auch erst letztens meine CPU enthauptet und hab überhaupt keine WLP mehr verwenden. Alles mit LM auch zum Kühlkörper. Die Temps sind jetzt ein Traum. Selbst bei dieser Sommer Hitze.
Aber an sich würde ich LM nicht empfehlen vom IHS zum Kühler. Tut es auch gute WLP und man bekommt es einfach wieder ab was bei LM nicht so einfach ist.


----------



## head87x (10. August 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten. Habe das Köpfen vollbracht. LM auf dem DIE und die Kryonaut von Thermal Grizzly zwischen IHS und Kühler. 24 Grad kälter unter Last. Ein Traum. Übertaktet auf 5Ghz geht er nicht höher als 79 Grad nach 2 Stunden Volllast mit Prime95


----------



## burns_21 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Hallo, ich habe mir gebraucht eine Asus R9 290x directcu ii oc gekauft. Diese hat die heatpipes direkt auf der GPU aufliegen. Eigentlich würde ich gern lm nutzen, jedoch mache ich mir Sorgen um die im Eingang erwähnten Verbindungen mit dem Kupfer. Kann ich lm hier bedenkenlos nutzen?

Gruß Christian

Gesendet von meinem Pixel XL mit Tapatalk


----------



## burns_21 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Hallo,

Auf diesem Bild sieht man das die heatpipes in Aluminium eingefasst sind. Damit hat sich meine Frage wohl erledigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns_21 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Was mir gerade als Alternative eingefallen ist wäre das Liquid Metalpad. Da stellt sich mir nur die Frage wie sich dieses Pad bei der zu erwartenden Hitze verhält. Da die GPU dauerhaft über der Burner in Temperatur arbeitet würde das ja bedeuten das, dass Metal ständig flüssig ist. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem Pad auf gpu's?

Danke Gruß Christian

Gesendet von meinem Pixel XL mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Alter Falter bitte nutz die Editierfunktion!! Das ist nen SEHR ungern gesehener Tripplepost von Dir!

Zur Frage: Die Pads haben sich nicht grundlos nicht durchgesetzt... leiten einfach nicht so gut und bringen nicht den Erfolg wiie LM!


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel*

Bin mal auf dieses Thema gestoßen.
Habe schon mal einen 6700K geköpft und dann mit Flüssigmetall WLP versehen und wieder verklebt.

In meinem neuen Fall möchte ich aber ein  der8auer Intel 9th Gen. OC-Frame bestellt und hiermit wird kein IHS mehr verwendet. Hierzu habe ich mich auch Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra bestellt da ich dieses auch mit meinem 6700K bereits verwendet hatte.

Nun stellt sich aber die Frage wegen meinem Kühler, denn der ist aus hochreines Kupfer.
aqua computer Cuplex Kryos XT - Sockel 2011 narrow ILM

Wir sich der Kühler fest verbinden? Denn ich möchte falls ich doch mal den Kühler abnehmen muss nicht das Silizium der CPU beschädigen.
Sonst lasse ich das ganze bleiben sollte das Risiko dazu zu hoch sein oder halt wieder das IHS verwenden.

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt da ich die Bestellung soeben storniert habe.
Das Risiko das sich mit Kupfer der Kühler fest verbindet und ich das Silizium der DIE dabei beschädige ist mir zu hoch.


----------

